# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  GROUP THERAPY!

## antara

Έχω μπει πάμπολες φορές στο Forum, τις περιόδους που τα πράγματα δεν ήταν τόσο καλά για μένα. Άλλοτε μόνο διαβάζω, κανά δυο φορές σχολίασα (με άλλο νικ)..νομίζω κάποτε είχα γράψει και τη δική μου ιστορία. Είναι τόσο ξεχωριστή η ιστορία του καθενός μας, και τόσο ίδια ταυτόχρονα. Θα συνοψίσω μόνο λέγοντας πως έχω παθολογικό άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού και κάποτε και ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς, τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Ήμουν νια και γέρασα δηλαδή! φάρμακευτική αγωγή , ψυχοθεραπεία, όλο το πακέτο. Η πλάκα είναι ότι έχω περάσει πολύ μεγάλα διαστήματα της ζωής μου , μήνες και χρόνια ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ , καλύτερα από ποτέ, σε σημείο να θελήσω να κάνω μια κίνηση , σωματείο ή κάτι τέτοιο, για τους ανθρώπους με αυτά τα προβλήματα και να μιλήσω για το πως το ξεπέρασα. Αντί να κάνω αυτό όμως , απλώς ζούσα και ρουφούσα όλη τη ζωή και τη χαρά, αντισταθμίζοντας τους μήνες του χάους και της απώλειας της ζωής μου, που μου είχε προξενήσει το πρόβλημα. 
Μέχρι που υποτροπίασα...
Μετά όμως επανήλθα δριμύτερη!
...μετά όμως ξαναυποτροπίασα. 

Τα ίδια παντελάκη μου τα ίδια παντελή μου..

Όλοι λέμε ότι έχουμε αποδεχθεί το πρόβλημα. Σκατά , αν το είχαμε αποδεχθεί δε θα του δίναμε τόση σημασία, δε θα το αφήναμε να μας καθορίζει, απλώς θα υπήρχε και εμείς θα αποδεχόμασταν ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται μαζί του..

Από αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ όμως βλέπω μια αγωνιώδη προσπάθεια να το ξεφορτωθούμε και όχι να το αποδεχθούμε. 

μετά από τόσα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας, με διάφορους γιατρούς , νομίζω ότι έχω το δικαιώμα , όχι να υποβαθμίσω την πολύτιμη συνδρομή τους αλλά να θεωρήσω ότι η επικοινωνία των ατόμων που υποφέρουν από το ίδιο πράγμα, ο τρόπος που ο καθένας το αντιλαμβάνεται , το τοποθετεί στη ζωή του, το παλεύει ή το αγκαλιάζει, είναι η κατεξοχήν "ψυχοθεραπεία" που θα έπρεπε να ακολουθείται από άτομα με άγχος. 

Η επικοινωνία με το γιατρό είναι ως ένα βαθμό πεπερασμένη. Από ένα σημείο και έπειτα γίνεται επαναλαμβανόμενη, ίσως και τετριμένη, καταλήγει στα ίδια κλισέ συμπεράσματα, στις ίδιες γνωστικές -συμπεριφοριστικές πρακτικές , ή αν είναι ψυχαναλυτική , φτάνει μέχρι το σημείο που είσαι έμβρυο και μετά τι;;;

Αναγνωρίζεις τις συγκρούσεις σου, βλέπεις τις ελλείψεις σου, τη δυναμική σου , ανατομείς τη σχέση σου με τοςυ γονείς , τοςυ φίλους και τα αδέρφια σου, το άλλο φίλο, εντοπίζεις τις φοβίες και τις στρεβλές αντιλήψεις σου, κάνεις τεχνικές αντιπερισπασμού, ή χαλάρωσης, ή απευαισθητοιποίησης ή ένα κάρο άλλο συμβουλευτικές τεχνικές για βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα.

Φεύγει ποτέ το άγχος από μέσα σου;;; Σταματάς ποτέ να είσαι νευρωτική προσωπικότητα; Μαθαίνεις να διαχειρίζεσαι την κρίση;;

Έχουμε όλοι αποκτήσει ΤΟΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ, από τον τρόπο που χειρίστηκε ο καθένας το θέμα του που νομίζω ότι αν καθήσουμε όλοι μαζί κάτω κανένας γιατρός δε θα μπορεί να μας πει κάτι καινούριο ή να μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο από ότι μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Μπορεί ίσως να καθοδηγεί τη συζήτησή μας ή να μας συνταγογραφεί φάρμακα όταν είναι απαραίτητο. 

Αλλά ο άνθρωπος που έχει τη δυσάρεστη εμπειρία του παθολογικού άγχους και του πανικού όχι συμπτωματικά ή συγκυριακά , αλλά ως ίδιον του ίδιου του χαρακτήρα, της μοναδικής προσωπικότητάς του έχει νομίζω αδήρητη την ανάγκη να υπάρχει σε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων, με την οποία θα μοιράζεται , θα αναλύει, θα διασκεδάζει το πρόβλημά του. ένα προστατευτικό δίχτυ αλληλοσυμπαράστασης και βοήθειας, ενδυνάμωσης του εγώ του, αποδοχής, αγάπης και κατανόησης. 

Μια ομάδα ανθρώπων ικανή να τον αγκαλιάσει τις δύσκολες μέρες και να τον χειροκροτήσει στις επιτυχίες του και στον αγώνα του. Χωρίς ιδιοτέλεια, χωρίς χρήματα, ανοιχτή για αυτόν όποτε τη χρειαστέι. 

γαμώτο, αυτή η κολοδυτική ασθένεια ήρθε από την αμερική. (καλά πλάκα κάνω..)εκεί υπάρχουν ομάδες υποστήριξης. εδώ τι κάνουμε; 

είμαστε τόσοι πολλοί! μας αρκεί η διαδικτυακή επικοινωνία; η ανθρώπινη επαφή; το άδειασμα της ψυχής; το κλάμα ; το αγκάλιασμα; η τρυφερότητα; γιατί να μην μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας κοιτώντας ο ένας το άλλον ; σφίγγοντας το ιδρωμένο του χέρι; ακούγωντας την καρδιά του να σφυροκοπά; γιατί να πρήζουμε τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα που όσο κι αν θέλουν να μας βοηθήσουν , δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως νιώθουμε και δε φταίνε για αυτό; γιατί να μην πρήξουμε ό ένας τον άλλον αφού έχουμε τον ίδιο κώδικα;

Έχω διαβάσει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα εδώ μέσα και έιμαι σίγουρη πως πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο κρύβονται ΠΟΛΥ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ, άλλοι εγκλωβισμένοι, άλλοι μαγκωμένοι, άλλοι εξωστρεφείς και κοινωνικοί, άλλοι απομωνομένοι, αλλά αξιόλογoi!! 

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα πολύ να γνωριστούμε από κοντά;
εσείς ; τολμάτε; 

ΤΟΛΜΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ LIVE GROUP THERAPY???



.

----------


## Φοίβη

Μ\' αρέσει αυτή η ιδέα! Και παρόλο που ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος, είμαι μέσα!

----------


## weird

Νομίζω πως η όλη φιλοσσοφία του φόρουμ αυτού, άπτεται της έννοιας αλληλοβοήθειας και της αλληλουποστήριξης....
κάτι τέτοιο είναι αυτή η ολοζώντανη διαδικτυακή κοινότητα. 

Ρωτάς αν τολμάμε, και σου απαντώ, γαι εμένα προσωπικά, χρόνια ολόκληρα τώρα, το τολμάω.

Υποστηρίζω όπως μπορώ, με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ, απο το ισότιμο επίπεδο, κι όχι εκείνο του θεραπευτή, το κάθε μέλος που θα μου δημιουργήσει την θέληση και την διάθεση να το κάνω.

Αυτό είναι που θεωρώ οτι κάνω εδώ μέσα, κι αυτό θέλω κυρίως να κάνω ( ακόμα κι αν αναπόφευκτα ξέφυγα κάποιες φορές).

Ακούω, μοιράζομαι, στηρίζω και στηρίζομαι.

 :Smile:

----------


## valentini

οχι απλως το τολμαω, προσφερω και ολον μου τον εαυτο να το στησουμε! πω πω το εχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ αναγκη! θα κανουμε φιλους, θα νιωθουμε ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ! τι ωραιααααααααααα

----------


## vegga

Φανταζομαι για Αθηνα ψηνετε αυτο ετσι???? Εγω κατεβαινω 1φορα το 2μηνο οπτε αν καρποφορησει (που το ευχομαι) οταν ειμαι κατω θα ερχομαι  :Smile: )

----------


## antara

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσους είναι διστακτικοί σε μια \"αυθαίρετη\" ιδέα γκρουπ. Θα ήθελα όμως πολύ να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποιο μη \"αυθαίρετο\" γκρουπ, δηλαδή οργανωμένο, με καταρτισμένο συντονιστή και συνεπή μέλη..Τότε ανακαλώ την πρόταση και πάω να συμμετάσχω απευθείας! Θα βρω όμως εκεί τόσους αξιόλογους και έμπειρους συμμάχους όπως εδώ;

Η ιδέα μου λοιπόν δεν είναι να παραστήσουμε μόνοι μας τους γιατρούς, αυτό είναι εξορισμού αδύνατο. Μπορεί να αποβεί μάλιστα και βλαπτικό.

Η ιδέα μου είναι περίπου η εξής: αυτή η πολύτιμη προσπάθεια που γίνεται από όλους εδώ μέσα , να μπορούσε να γίνει σε αληθινό χρόνο και σε απευθείας συνάντηση. Να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας , να συστηματοποιήσουμε κάποιες συναντήσεις, σε τόπους και χρόνους που θα μας βολεύει όλους, να είμαστε συνεπείς απέναντι στην ομάδα μας, σε όποιον μας έχει ανάγκη, παράλληλα με την ιατρική μας παρακολούθηση φυσικά. 

Είναι που βλέπω πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα να είναι και να νιώθουν μόνα. 

Είναι που η αλληλοσυμπαράσταση και η βοήθεια που πράγματι γίνεται εδώ μέσα, νιώθω ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν γινόταν μέσω της αληθινής επαφής μεταξύ μας. 

Η δυσκολία είναι προφανής. Είμαστε μοιρασμένοι σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Πολλοί από εμάς έχουμε βεβαρυμένες επαγγελματικές ή άλλες υποχρεώσεις, έλλειψη χρόνου, οικονομικές δυσκολίες και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που καθιστούν τη διαδικτυακκή επικοινωνία πολύ πιο ευχερή. Αυτή δεν θα πάψει φυσικά να υπάρχει. 

Αλλά κοιτάξετε πως το σκέφτομαι. Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ζητούμενο για μας, από την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος; Πόσο χρόνο, ψυχή , χρήμα , έχουμε σπαταλήσει για να συζητάμε με ειδικούς , με φίλους, με την οικογένεια, στο ιντερνετ για το θέμα μας; Γιατί να μη δώσουμε μια ευκαιρία, λίγο από το χρόνο μας για να συζητήσουμε τα ίδια αυτά θέματα από κοντά; 

και καταλήγω: σκέφτομαι να οργανώσουμε, για όποιον επιθυμεί πραγματικά να μπει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία της κατά πρόσωπο αποκάλυψης και του μοιράσματος μικρές ομάδες σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας. Κατ αρχήν να γνωριστούμε βρε αδερφέ! 

Θεσσαλονίκη, Αθήνα είναι τα δύο μεγάλα κέντρα που μπορούμε νομίζω να μαζευτούν και από τις γύρω περιοχές αρκετοί. Ανάλογα με τη διάθεση συμμετοχής , μπορούν να οργανωθούν πολλές ομάδες. 

Σε πρώτη φάση γνωριζόμαστε. Βλέπουμε ο ένας τον άλλον συζητάμε. Μπορεί και να μη μας κάτσει. Μπορεί να είναι πιο δύσκολο από ό,τι φαίνεται. Να αγχωθούμε και να λακίσουμε. Μπορεί όμως να νιώσουμε άνετα και να μπορέσουμε να ανοιχτούμε. Αφού δούμε κατά πόσο δένουμε , μπορούμε να ψάξουμε για κάποιον ειδικό ο οποίος θα αναλάβει το ρόλο του συντονιστή . Και να γίνει ένα καθώς πρέπει γκρουπ therapy με τα όλα του! Με τα μέλη του και το γιατρό του. 
Κάποια στιγμή , παίρνουμε τα αγχολυτικά και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά παραμάσχαλα τσακώνουμε και τον \"επόπτη\" μας και κάνουμε μια εκδρομή κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο, π.χ στο Βόλο όπου συναντιόμαστε όλες οι ομάδες! Φανταστείτε καμιά 50 αριά άτομα -αγχοπανικόβλητους-σε πούλμαν με συνοδούς 2-3 ψυχοθεραπευτές για περιήγηση στο Πήλιο...εντελώς γραφικό έτσι;;

εκεί τα βάζουμε κάτω και αποφασίζουμε. Θέλουμε να οργανωθούμε κανονικά ; να κάνουμε ετήσιες συναντήσεις σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας; να κάνουμε κάποιου είδους σωματείο, που θα οργανώνει την όλη φάση; θα καλεί ομιλητές, ειδικούς γιατρούς ή άλλους για \"επιμόρφωση\" , ενημέρωση ; Θα κάνουμε εκπαιδευτικές -θεραπευτικές εκδρομές είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχουμε όλων των ειδικοτήτων άτομα εδώ μέσα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε Ό,ΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ. Είμαστε πολλοί, είμαστε ικανοί, είμαστε σκεπτόμενοι και έχουμε δύναμη να οργανώσουμε μόνοι μας για τον εαυτό μας κάτι που πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει. και είναι στο χέρι μας από αυθαίρετο και πρόχειρο ,να δημιουργηθεί κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, πρωτοπόρο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, που θα βοηθά όχι μόνο εμάς αλλά και όποιον άλλο το χρειαστεί. 

Έχουν γίνει και αν έχουν γίνει συναντήσεις μελών στο διαδίκτυο και σωματεία για τα πιο χαζά πράγματα! κι εμείς που μας αφορά η υγεία μας, που έχουμε την κατεξοχήν ανάγκη για αλληλεπίδραση καθόμαστε άπραγοι;; 

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, μια ιδέα λέω...Ίσως παρασύρθηκα. Ας γίνει μια αρχή , μια ανθρώπινη γνωριμία και μετά βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## weird

Θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω με τον επιστημονικό υπεύθυνο του τμήματος ψυχολογίας του ΑπΘ που ασχολείται με το θέμα των ομάδων αυτοβοήθειας, για να λάβω πληροφορίες σε σχέση με την οργάνωση του όλου εγχειρήματος.

Ακούγεται όμορφο, πνευματώδες και η υλοποίησή του στην πράξη, σχετίζεται με το πόσο θέλει ο καθένας μας να δεσμευτεί προσωπικά σε κατι τέτοιο.

Θέτω τους εξής προβληματισμούς.

1. Να ρωτήσουμε τον διαχειριστή, τον Νίκο, αν θα μπορούσε ο ίδιος ενδεχομένως να συντονίσει κάτι τέτοιο....

2. Υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι. Η ποικιλομορφία των προβλημάτων του καθενός.
Είμαστε έτοιμοι να την αντιμετωπίσουμε ? Αλλος έχει ψύχωση, άλλος άγχος, άλλος πανικό κτλ.
Τέλος, κάποιοι δεν έχουν πια, το ξεπέρασαν, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη που μπαίνουν για λόγους άλλους, διαφορετικούς.
Είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε όλα αυτά?

Θα πρέπει λοιπόν, να τεθεί ένας στόχος - πλαίσιο,που να αγκαλιάζει όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Τέλος, δεδομένου οτι πχ εγώ προσωπικά έχω εκθέσει πολλά στοιχέια της προσωπικής μου ζωής, δεν ξερω κατά πόσο θα ένιωθα καλά με το να πω, οτι το όνομά μου πχ. αντιστοιχεί στα τάδε ψευδώνυμο...

Αυτά έχω να πω προς το παρόν.

Η στάση μου άπέναντι στο εγχείρημα, είναι θετική  :Smile:

----------


## antara

weird, έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. τίθενται πολλά θέματα. κατ αρχήν η ελυθερία που σου δίνει το ψευδώνυμο να γράφεις ό,τι θέλεις. αν \"αποκαλυφθείς\' , μετά δεν έχει γυρισμό. και αυτά που έχεις ήδη μοιραστεί εδώ ίσως γίνουν βούκινο σε ανθρώπους που δε θα ήθελες να ξέρουν. ίσως κομπλάρεις να ξαναγράψεις για σκέψεις που δεν τολμάς να αποκαλύψεις ούτε στον εαυτό σου, ούτε σε μια κανονική συνάντηση. για αυτό νομίζω ότι οι ομάδες θα πρέπει να είναι κατ αρχην πολύ μικρές και χωρίς να αποκαλυφθεί ο καθένας από την αρχή . να γνωριστούμε σαν άνθρωποι χωρίς να πούμε ποιος είναι πίσω από κάθε ψευδώνυμο. 

έπειτα αυτό που λες για τη δέσμευση , πραγματι θέλει πρόθεση απόλυτης δέσμευσης και απόλυτης εχεμύθειας. Τα όσα λέγονται στην ομάδα θα πρέπει να μένουν σε αυτήν όπως συμβαίνει με τον ίδιο τον θεραπευτή. αν εξελιχθεί σωστά η ομάδα σταδιακά φαντάζομαι θα μπορεί να γίνει βαθύτερη \'αποκάλυψη\". Το να μαζευτούμε εξ αρχής και να πούμε \"γεια σας , είμαι το μοναχικο κυκλαμινο απο το φορουμ και με λενε νικο παπαδοπουλο\" θα μας τρομάξει αργότερα, ίσως μετανιώσουμε για ό,τι έχουμε γράψει, νιώσουμε εκτεθειμένοι , και πάψουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε και αυτό το site που τόσο μας έχει βοηθήσει. 

έπειτα ως προς την ποικιλομορφία των προβλημάτων, νομίζω ότι αν στις ομάδες μαζευτούμε από όλες τις κατηγορίες, θα επιβαρυνθούμε ψυχολογικά και θα χάσουμε και το στόχο μας. οι ομάδες οφείλουν να σχηματιστούν ανάλογα με το πρόβλημα του καθενός και να είναι απόλυτα στοχευμένες. σε μια ευρύτερη συνάντηση , μακροπρόθεσμα, μπορούμε να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί. σε πρώτη φάση όμως καλό θα είναι να μείνουμε προσηλωμένοι σε λίγα άτομα με συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ανά περιοχή. 

και όλα αυτά γιατί το στίγμα του ψυχικού προβλήματος, υπάρχει τόσο έντονα, γιατί αγγίζει πολλές φορές τις πιο απόκρυφες πλευρές του εαυτού μας , γιατί φοβόμαστε ακόμη τους ευατούς μας. 

προσωπικά είμαι πολύ φοβισμένη στη σκέψη να μοιραστώ τον ευατό μου και με άλλους ανθρώπους , αγνώστους , πέραν του θεραπευτή. ακόμη και σε αυτόν πολλές φορές δε λέμε όσα γράφονται εδώ μέσα...
σκέφτομαι ότι δείχνω ένα κοινωνικό πρόσωπο που δεν κολλάει καθόλου με αυτά που κατά καιρούς περνάω. κανείς δε θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί από αυτούς που με γνωρίζουν ότι έχω ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα, αν δεν τους το έλεγα. και από την άλλη τις περιόδους που είμαι τελειως καλά, δε θέλω καθόλου να ασχοληθώ με αυτό, ούτε με το πρόβλημα, ούτε με αυτούς που το έχουν. νιώθω ότι είμαι δυνατή και οι άλλοι \"άρρωστοι\" και καημένοι..και δε δίνω σημασία , ούτε στο φόρουμ, πόσω μάλλον σε μια ομάδα με απαιτήσεις, θέλω απλα να το ξεχνάω , ενώ μια ομάδα θα είναι εκεί πάντα να μου το υπενθυμίζει , ότι υπάρχει , ότι αυτή είμαι. δεν ξέρω αν θα το άντεχα αυτό.

από την άλλη όμως αναρωτιέμαι ..αν υπήρχε αυτή η ομάδα όπου ο καθένας θα έφερνε την απόλυτη αλήθεια του, σε κάθε στιγμή, και σΤα καλα΄και στα άσχημα, πέρα από τα κοινωνικά κλισέ και πρέπει, πέρα από το πως δείχνουμε ή θέλουμε να φαινόμαστε, ένας κύκλος ανθρώπων που θα μπορούσε ς να πεις ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ και να κλάψεις χωρίς να σε κρίνει, ένα κύκλος ανρώπων που όταν κατάφερνες το στόχο σου θα σε αγκάλιαζε τρυφερά ή αν πήγαινε κατά διαόλου θα σου έλεγε μη μασας! 

όταν περνάς μια κρίση δε θες να δεις άνθρωπο, δεν αντέχεις ούτε τον εαυτό σου. πολλοί ζορίζονται ακόμη και να γράψουν εδώ. πόσω μάλλον να δίνουν \'παρουσία\" σε μια ομάδα! αυτή η δέσμευση που έχει η ομάδα θα βοηθήσει ή θα προκαλέσει περισσότερο άγχος; πιστέυω ότι ίσως να προκαλέι άγχος, αλλά θα σε αναγκάζει να το αντιμετωπίσεις, να το διαχειριστείς και να το ξεπεράσεις. να είναι μια πρόκληση από μόνη της. 

μπορεί άραγε να συμβεί στην πράξη; μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε τους ευατούς μας και να ανοιχτούμε, να το κάνουμε να λειτουργήσει..θεραπευτικά; 


σκέψεις , πολλές σκέψεις..(γαμώτο, όλο κατεβατά γράφω, είμαι πολυλογού..)

θα ήθελα τόσο πολύ να γινόταν...ακόμη κι εγώ όμως αναρωτιέμαι..ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ;

----------


## weird

Καταρχήν αγαπητή Αντάρα, θέλω να σου πω οτι μου άρεσε πολύ ο βαθύτερος προβληματισμός σου, πάνω στα διάφορα θέματα που ανακύπτουν απο τον μελλοντικό σχηματισμό μαις τέτοιας ομάδας. 

Θεωρώ πολύ ευστοχους τους προβληματισμούς σου και πραγματικά, δυσκολεύομαι να δωσω ορισμένη απάντηση.

Εμεινα ιδιαίτερα στο σημείο που μιλάς για την διαφορά και το χάσμα ανάμεσα στον κοινωνικό και τον βαθύτετο ψυχολογικό σου εαυτό. Νιώθω πως ζητάς αυτά τα δύο επιτέλους να ταυτιστούν, και ίσως μια ομαδα να ήταν το κατάλληλο έδαφος για κάτι τέτοιο. 

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχεις και άδικο.

Εκανα ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία για ενάμιση χρόνο και ήταν μια απο τις ομορφότερες και τις πιο ωφέλιμες εμπειριές της ζωής μου.

Στα πλαίσια της ομάδας μου, έλαβα σημαντική υποστήριξη, ένιωσα να γεφυρώνεται το χάσμα ανάμεσα σε μένα και τον κάθε άλλο ( είχα την τάση να μεγαλοποιώ τα όσα μου συνέβαιναν σαν σα ήμουν εγώ η μόνη που της συνέβαιναν. Το να βλέπω τα κοινά μου με άλλους, με έκανε να νιώθω περισσότερο, άνθρωπος, οτι ανήκω σε ένα ευρύτερο σύνολο, λιγότερο μόνη). Εχτισα στέρεους δεσμούς.

Εκεί ανακάλυψα διότι το βίωσα, ότι η εμπειρία του μοιράσματος του συλλογικού, είναι ανεπανάληπτη και εξαιρετικά θεραπεύτική. Δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα, ούτε καν με την ατομική θεραπεία.

Αγγιξα βαθιά και με άγγιξαν βαθιά... κάθε Σάββατο.

Ερχόμασταν φορτωμένοι, με βαράκια στα πόδια, και φεύγαμε σαν ελεύθερα πουλιά. Τέτοιου μεγέθους ήταν η υποστήριξη και η αγάπη που άναπτύχθηκαν ανάμεσά μας.

Θα συνιστούσα στον καθένα να συμμετάσχει σε ομαδική θεραπεία.

Χαρακτηριστικό πάνω στο θέμα, είναι το βιβλίο του Irvin Yalom, \" Η θεραπεία του Σοπενάουερ\". 

 :Smile:

----------


## antara

εμπνευσμένο βιβλίο, όπως τα περισσότερα του ιρβιν....επί τη ευκαιρία, μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιος αμιγώς ψυχανάλυση; και αν ναι...τι απέγινε; γιατί εγω σημερα μετα από 10 χρονια ψυχιατρικής παρακολουθησης και φαρμακων πηγα σε ψυχαναλυτη ψυχολόγο...αμιγώς ψυχαναλυτή..δεν εχει αρμοδιοτητα ως ψυχολογος για τα φαρμακα -φυσικα -και αμφισβητει την αποτελεσματικοτητα τους αλλα λεω να δοκιμασω..φυσικα ξερετε τι μου ειπε..\"αυτα τα θεματα ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα και εισαι ωριμη να τα αντιμετωπισεις , πιστευω σε λιγους μηνες θα εχεις απαλλαγει πληρως\" ΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ, ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!
ας μην ειμαι ομως προκατειλλημενη...περιμενω τις δικες σας εμπειριες, αν εχετε ψυχαναλυθεί!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> εμπνευσμένο βιβλίο, όπως τα περισσότερα του ιρβιν....επί τη ευκαιρία, μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιος αμιγώς ψυχανάλυση; και αν ναι...τι απέγινε; γιατί εγω σημερα μετα από 10 χρονια ψυχιατρικής παρακολουθησης και φαρμακων πηγα σε ψυχαναλυτη ψυχολόγο...αμιγώς ψυχαναλυτή..δεν εχει αρμοδιοτητα ως ψυχολογος για τα φαρμακα -φυσικα -και αμφισβητει την αποτελεσματικοτητα τους αλλα λεω να δοκιμασω..φυσικα ξερετε τι μου ειπε..\"αυτα τα θεματα ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα και εισαι ωριμη να τα αντιμετωπισεις , πιστευω σε λιγους μηνες θα εχεις απαλλαγει πληρως\" ΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ, ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!
> ας μην ειμαι ομως προκατειλλημενη...περιμενω τις δικες σας εμπειριες, αν εχετε ψυχαναλυθεί!


Καλημέρα Αντάρα,
θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα..

μέσα σε αυτά τα χρόνια έχεις κάνει καθόλου ψυχοθεραπεία? Και αν ναι, γιατί πιστεύεις οτι δεν είδες οριστικό αποτέλεσμα?

Εχω μια φίλη που κάνει ψυχανάλυση. Είναι μακροχρόνια και αργή διαδικασία και σίγουρα, οχι εύκολη.

Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει και πρόχειρα σου περιγράφω, η ανάλυση αναφέρεται στο παρόν, έχοντας ως βάση το παρελθόν και την ανάλυση συγκρούσεως - τραυμάτων.

Οι πιο ανθρωποκεντρικές προσσεγγίσεις ψυχοθεραπείας, επικεντρώνονται στο εδώ και τώρα, αναμοχλεύοντας βάσει αυτού το παρελθόν.

Τέλος, η υπαρξιακή θεώρηση, επικεντρώνεται σε ανησυχίες γύρωαπο το νόημα ζωής και το άγχος της θνητότητας, παροντικά και μελλοντικά άγχη. 

Τι έιναι αυτό που δεν έχεις θεραπεύσει μέσα σου και όλο ξαναγυρνας?

Στο λέω γιατί είμαι στα 4 έτη θεραπείας και έχω δει θεαματικά αποτελέσματα, νιώθοντας πως όχι μόνο έχω μεταμορφωθεί , αλλά και οδεύω σε μια ολοκλήρωση....

Ξέρεις Αντάρα, καμιά φορά έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου, να μην θέλει να γίνει καλά και να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες που συνεπάγεται όλο αυτό...

----------


## andpan7

Παιδιά και εγώ μέσα 
Και να σκέφτεστε ότι :
Α) αφού όλοι βοηθηθήκαμε από το forum (και μάλιστα καλύτερα από πολλούς ειδικούς) μια πιο οργανωμένη προσπάθεια μόνο καλό θα μας κάνει
Β) Δεν χρειάζεται να το οργανώσουμε τέλεια από την αρχή, το ξεκινάμε και στην πορεία βλέποντας και κάνοντας.
Γ) προτείνω για αρχικό οργανωτή να επιλέξουμε την andara (αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα την αφήσουμε μόνη να φάει το λούκι).

----------


## aenaon

Απο οτι ειδα τελικα δεν υπηρξαν πολλες συμμετοχες στο καλεσμα για group therapy.

Γιατί τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα τα έχω και εγώ..
\'\'γιατί να πρήζουμε τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα που όσο κι αν θέλουν να μας βοηθήσουν, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως νιώθουμε και δε φταίνε για αυτό;\'\'
\'\'Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ζητούμενο για μας, από την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος; Πόσο χρόνο, ψυχή, έχουμε σπαταλήσει για να συζητάμε με φίλους, με την οικογένεια, στο ιντερνετ για το θέμα μας;\'\'

και απο την άλλη δεν έχω πάει ποτε σε γιατρό ψυχολογο για τους εξής λόγους :
κόστος - χρονοβόρα διαδικασια - αποτελεσματική;
ποιος τελικά ειναι ο καταλληλότερος; - αξίζει να δώσω χρόνο και χρήμα και να μην έχω αποτέλεσμα; - 
μπορεις να βρείς την λύση μόνος σου; διαβάζοντας διαφορα βιβλία (οπως π.χ. σαν του πιντερη \'\'λύσε μονος σου τα προβληματα σου\'\' οπου αναλυει οτι ο καθες ψυχολογος ακολουθει και εναν τυπο και μπορει στην ουσια καποιος να σου προσφερει μια λυση μακροβορα και μη αποτελεσματικη!)


και οπως αναφερθηκε και πιο πάνω οταν πας σε γιατρο :
\"Αναγνωρίζεις τις συγκρούσεις σου, βλέπεις τις ελλείψεις σου, τη δυναμική σου, ανατομείς τη σχέση σου με τους γονείς, τους φίλους και τα αδέρφια σου, το άλλο φίλο, εντοπίζεις τις φοβίες και τις στρεβλές αντιλήψεις σου, κάνεις τεχνικές αντιπερισπασμού, ή χαλάρωσης, ή απευαισθητοιποίησης ή ένα κάρο άλλο συμβουλευτικές τεχνικές για βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα.\" 

και \"αυτα τα θεματα ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα και εισαι ωριμη να τα αντιμετωπισεις, πιστευω σε λιγους μηνες θα εχεις απαλλαγει πληρως\" ΧΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ, ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!\'\'

Πραγματα στην ουσια που και μονος σου μπορεις να τα αναλυσεις και ξανα.. \'\'για βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα\" ..άρα μεγαλύτερο κόστος!

γνωστοι μου κάνουν ψυχοθεραπεια για 3 κ 4 χρόνια οπως και εδώ
\'\'είμαι στα 4 έτη θεραπείας και έχω δει θεαματικά αποτελέσματα, νιώθοντας πως όχι μόνο έχω μεταμορφωθεί, αλλά και οδεύω σε μια ολοκλήρωση....\"
\'\'Εκανα ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία για ενάμιση χρόνο και ήταν μια απο τις ομορφότερες και τις πιο ωφέλιμες εμπειριές της ζωής μου.\'\'

η ερωτηση που εκανα στους δικους μου ηταν και καλά ααακομα πας; \'\'ναι γιατι τελειωνει ποτε αυτό;\'\' .. τότε ποιο το ωφελος;; να σου παιρνουν λεφτά λεγοντας σου θεωριες που λιγο πολυ γνωριζουμε και εχουμε διαβάσει και ξέρουμε τι πρεπει να κανουμε αλλά ειναι δυσκολο να τις εφαρμοσουμε.;.!

να μου πεις υπαρχουν και τα κεντρα ψυχικης υγιεινης οπου ειναι δημοσια και δεν υπαρχει κοστος ναι αλλα υπαρχει αποτελεσμα; !

απτην αλλη εχει τελειωσει ποτε κανεις και εχει γινει πληρως εντελως καλά;;;!


οπως και ναχει οτι αισθανεται να κανει ο καθενας μας για να βοηθηθει το μεσα του ειναι καλο ασχετως κοστους - χρονου 
εχω κι εγω την αναγκη να μιλησω καπου που ομως να ξερω οτι δεν θα υπαρξει εκμεταλευση αρκει να υπαρξει και αποτελεσμα
τωρα αυτο ειναι εσωτερικη αναζητηση - ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια - ψυχολογος - οτιδηποτε
γιατι αφου το πρωτο δεν λειτουργει απολυτως ειμαι ετοιμη να δοκιμασω τα επομενα

----------


## Παστελι

εγω παλι δεν μπορω να συνφωνισω αν και θα το ηθελα πολυ.μενω κρητη οπως ξερεται.

----------


## antara

Φυσικά και έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία..αλλιώς πιθανόν δε θα ημουν εδώ που είμαι τώρα. ξεκινησα γνωσικακή -συμπεριφοριστική, αντιμετώπισα τους ιδεοψυχανγκασμούς που είχα και οι οποίοι ευτυχώς δεν επανεμφανίστηκαν ποτέ. οι κρίσεις πανικού μειώθηκαν αισθητά και έμαθα να μη φοβάμαι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει. δοκιμάστηκα και εκτέθηκα σε ό, τι με φόβιζε. ξεπερνώντας το ένιωθα αυτοεπιβεβαίωση , τόνωση αυτοπεποίθησης και συνέχιζα. σύντομα , μετά δηλαδή από 2-3 μήνες οι εβδομαδιαίες επισκέψεις αραιώθηκαν και έγιναν μια φορά το εξάμηνο. ειχα κάποιο άγχος αλλά δε με κατέβαλε, ανέκτησα τον έλεγχο της ζωής μου. πέρασα μήνες τελείως ασυμπτωματική και χρόνια που πάθαινα που και που καμιά αναμνηστική κρισούλα. 
ξανακύλησα σε καθεστώς φοβερού άγχους , έντονων κρίσεων, όποτε μου συνέβαιναν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στη ζωή μου. 
π.χ όποτε γνώριζα έναν άντρα, για σχέση....για ραντεβού, όποτε έκλεινα ένα κύκλο στη ζωη και άρχιζα άλλο, όποτε συνέβαινε κάποια αλλαγή.
όταν στα 22 μου , μου πρότεινε ο τότε γιατρός , μετά από πολύ άγχος να παίρνω εκτός από σεροξάτ και εφεξόρ, έφυγα ..θεωρούσα ότι δεν μπορεί να ήταν αυτό η λύση. 
πήγα σε άλλο ψυχίατρο, ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία, με λίγο και από ανάλυση, με λίγο και από συμπεριφοριστική. βλέπαμε το εδώ και το τώρα , βλέπαμε τις συγκρούσεις. 
το κακό ή καλό , δεν ξέρω , είναι ότι επειδή πολλά διαστήματα είμαι πολύ καλά, σταματουσα εντελώς τις συνεδρίες. μα δεν είχαμε τί να πούμε! κι έτσι πήγαινα ξανά όποτε ανέκυπτε πρόβλημα. σαφώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έγινε πολύ δουλειά. αναγνώρισα πολλές απο τις συγκρούσεις που μου δημιούργησαν τον πανικό, αναγνώρισα το μηχανισμό συναγερμού που χτυπάει ο ευατός μου όταν στρεσσάρεται ή όταν βρίσκεται σε άγχος (σύγκρουση) . ανατρέξαμε στο παρελθόν και σε πολλά πράγματα που έγιναν τότε και τα κουβαλάω στη σημερινή μου συμπεριφορά. αλλά και τί έγινε; εξακολουθώ, όποτε βρίσκομαι ενώπιον αλλαγής να αγχώνομαι, όποτε είμαι σε στρες να πανικοβάλλομαι και να βιώνω άγχος. 
Μπορεί με το \"εδώ και τώρα \" να αντιμετώπισα αποτελεσματικά το άγχος, αλλά όσο βραχυπρόθεσμη ήταν η θεραπεία , τόσο βραχυπρόθεσμο και το αποτέλεσμα. 

ΜΟυ λες: \"Οι πιο ανθρωποκεντρικές προσσεγγίσεις ψυχοθεραπείας, επικεντρώνονται στο εδώ και τώρα, αναμοχλεύοντας βάσει αυτού το παρελθόν.\"
πράγματι, αυτό έκανα...όμως συνεχώς προκύπτουν πράγματα στο εδώ και στο τώρα , που τα αντιμετωπίζω με άγχος και πανικό , λόγω μαθημένης συμπεριφοράς που έχει καταγραφεί στο είναι μου, ως τρόπος αντιμετώπισης, ή λόγω τραυμάτων και συγκρούσεων του παρελθόντος , που βρίσκουν καθημερινές αφορμές για να προβάλλονται ξανά και ξανά. 

Νομίζω πια ότι είναι γραμμένο στο dna μου ότι θα αντιμετωπίζω τη ζωή με άγχος, ότι θα έχω χρόνια ή μήνες ή μέρες πολύ καλά και άλλες περιόδους που θα είμαι σκατά. 
Αυτό ο ψυχαναλυτής λέει ότι δεν ισχύει, (τί θα έλεγε :Wink:  ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι μηχανή με γρανάζια που καθορίζεται από dna και τα ρέστα, ότι η ψυχή και το ασυνείδητο θα μου πουν την αλήθεια μου. και του λέω: την είδα την αλήθεια μου, νομίζω, αλλά άλλο να τη δεις και άλλο να πάψεις να υφίστασαι τη νεύρωση!
\"ξεκόλλα από τα συμπτώματα κάτι θέλουν να σου πουν ...κτλ λεγαν οι προηγούμενες θεραπείες..δεν ξέρω...ή που θα σκάσω στα γέλια με όλα αυτά πάλι ή που θα βοηθηθώ...

αλήθεια παράξενη μου (η περίεργη) εσύ τι θεραπεία κάνεις 4 χρόνια και σε τί συχνότητα;; λες ότι εχεις δει θεαματικα αποτελεσματα. 
(σημ. κι εγω εχω δει αλλα δεν δεν εχω απαλλαγεί)
εσύ νιώθεις ότι το άφησες οριστικά πίσω σου ή ότι έχει βελτιωθεί ; και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα νιώθεις πολύ καλά ; 
(γιατί και γώ ένιωθα για κάποια χρόνια/μηνες ότι είχα απαλλαγεί)
και τέλος αυτά τα 4 χρόνια που κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία , έχουν συμβεί στη ζωη σου γεγονότα ή μεγάλες αλλαγές που θα μπορούσαν να πυροδοτήσουν άγχος ;(πχ στον επαγγελματικό τομεά μια δουλειά με πολλές ευθύνες, ή χωρισμός από μακροχρόνια σχέση ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο; )
ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω και το πιο σημαντικό! ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ και πόσο καιρό υπέφερες;;; 
με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς η ΑΝΤΑΡΑ -ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΑΝΤΑΡΑ!

----------


## anwnimi

Καλά, έχω αφήσει όλες τις δουλειές στο σπίτι που με περιμένουν κι εγώ ακάθεκτη πάλι εδώ! :Smile: 
Κι εμένα μου δίνει τόσα πολλά αυτή η συζήτηση κορίτσια, πραγματικά!

Αντάρα για μένα τα λόγια που σου έγραψαν και η weird και η Σοφία είναι πολύ δυνατά...

Εγώ θα μείνω στο τελευταίο που έγραψες:




> _Originally posted by antara_
> To οποίο βέβαια από το να το λέμε μέχρι να το κανουμε έχει τεράστια απόσταση; και πως το μαθαινεις αυτό ; να μου αγοραζω αρκουδακια; να στελνω λουλουδια στον εαυτο μου; χα,χα...α ρε γιωτα! εσυ απο την αλλη εκανες και οικογενεια! ξερεις ποσο ζηλευτο ειναι αυτο; εγω νομιζω οτι δε θελω να κανω οικογενεια , οτι απεχθανομαι τα παιδια και την ευθυνη και τοσοι φοβοι! εσυ το εκανες ομως , παρα τα οσα προβληματα!γλυκια!


Απεχθάνεσαι λοιπόν τις ευθυνες;
Αλήθεια, στη ζωή σου μέχρι τώρα θεωρείς ότι δεν έχεις αναλάβεις ευθύνες; (απ\'ότι θυμάμαι έλεγες κάτι για απαιτητική δουλειά και για το ότι έπρεπε να ήσουν αντράκι).
Αυτό δεν είναι ευθύνη;

Μ\'ηπως ξεχασαμε (και για τον εαυτό μου τα λέω) την πιο σημαντική ευθύνη απο όλες να αναλάβουμε; 
Την ευθύνη του εαυτού μας; Της αυτοπραγμάτωσής του; Με βάση τα δικά μας θέλω; Και όχι των άλλων; Το να μας αποδεχτούμε πρώτα εμείς κι έπειτα οι άλλοι; Εμείς μήπως το πήγαμε αντίστροφα; Πρώτα οι άλλοι και μετά εμείς;

Ε ναι και τώρα, στα 30, οι άλλοι, για να είμαστε αποδεκτοί, μας ζητούν μία ακόμη και κορυφαία ανάληψη ευθύνης: τη δημιουργία οικογένειας!!!

Κοίτα, κι εμένα μου αρέσει να ονειρεύομαι ότι έχω μια όμορφη και δεμένη οικογένεια, με παιδιά. Να είμαι υγιής ψυχολογικά και να έχω μια δεμένη σχέση.

Όμως, όλη αυτή η απαίτηση από τους άλλους με έχει κάνει να τρομάζω και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι και να λέω δε θέλω οικογένεια, τα ΑΠΕΧΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ, είμαι ευθυνόφοβη!

Όμως, όχι, δεν είμαστε ευθυνόφοβες. Είναι ότι επιτέλους, θέλουμε να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη πρώτα του εαυτού μας και στη συνέχεια, ΟΤΑΝ εμείς θα το ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ, ίσως και να πραγματοποιήσουμε αυτό το όνειρο. Ο καθένας (οικογένεια, φίλοι) ας κοιτάξει τη δική του ζωή και τη δική του ευτυχία.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Καλά, έχω αφήσει όλες τις δουλειές στο σπίτι που με περιμένουν κι εγώ ακάθεκτη πάλι εδώ!
> Κι εμένα μου δίνει τόσα πολλά αυτή η συζήτηση κορίτσια, πραγματικά!
> 
> Αντάρα για μένα τα λόγια που σου έγραψαν και η weird και η Σοφία είναι πολύ δυνατά...
> 
> Εγώ θα μείνω στο τελευταίο που έγραψες:
> 
> 
> ...


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις ανώνυμη!!!!!!!
Εντομεταξύ επειδή με προβληματίζει κ εμένα κ το έχω γράψει κι αλλού....πως αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας????
Μια λύση που βλέπω τελευταία είναι η διαρκής φροντίδα μας...κ είναι τόσο δύσκολο γμτ όταν δεν σου έχει γίνει βίωμα,όταν δεν είναι φυσική συνέπεια ότι πρέπει να φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας!
ξεχνιόμαστε...κ πισωγυρίζουμε.....
Να φροντίζουμε τις επιθυμίες μας,να ακούμε τις εσωτερικές μας φωνές,να φροντίζουμε την ψυχή μας.....
Αυτή η φροντίδα λοιπόν της ψυχής μας μέσα απ\'το στάδιο που πάνω κάτω περνάμε πολλοί εδώ μέσα το θεωρώ μεγάλο βήμα αγάπης για τον εαυτό μας....

----------


## antara

Αυτά που γράφονται εδω μεσα μου ερχεται να τα εκτυπωσω και να τα κανω βιβλιο...στο μεταξυ η σκυλιτσα μου επιτακτικα θελει να βγει εξω να κανει τα κακακια της...το σπιτι ειναι μεσα στη σκονη και το χνουδι, εγω δε θελω να παω στο γαμο το απογευμα και μου ερχεται να κανω εμετο και μονο στη σκεψη οτι το φιλικο μας ζευγαρι μας προτειναν να παμε διακοπες μαζι στο εξωτερικο...στο εξωτερικο που το πασχα περασα καταπληκτικα σε μια εκδρομη -χωρις τον φιλο μου κι ενω ειχα πριν το γνωστο φοβο του ταξιδιου. 

διαβαζω τοσα πολυτιμα πραγματα που μου ανοιγουν το μυαλο απο εσας και μετα που ερχεται μια ηλιθια -σαμποταζ σκεψη- (διακοπες αμαν αμαν) και χτυπαω κρισουλα! γιατι ολο το σκ εμεινα στο σπιτι , όμως ηρεμησα , δεν εκανα τιποτα, μονο εγραψα εδω μεσα ειδα δυο ταινιες, δεν πηγα με την παρεα για μπανιο, δε βγηκα..και αυτο που με εκανε να αισθανθω καλυτερα , να μεινω μονη με τον εαυτο μου, να μη δω ανθρωπο γυρναει ως μπουμεραγκ ενοχης , της προβληματικης ανταρας που δεν ζει \"φυσιολογικα\'...νιωθω τοσο ανοητη αυτη τη στιγμη και τοσο μαζοχα, που την ιδια στιγμη που κατι μου προσφερει ανακουφιση και ψυχικη αγαλλιαση ( τα λογια σας) την ακυρωνω με ενοχοποιητικες σκεψεις και καταστροφικα σεναρια, αυτα που τοσο ευστοχα περιεγραψε η weird. 

να βλεπεις μια πραγματικοτητα, να γνωριζεις το μεγεθος της αυθυποβολης σου και σαν αλλο τζανκι μαζοχισμού να επαναφερεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατασταση απελπισιας! 

τί άλλο λόγο είχε το μυαλό μου τώρα, μολις ακριβώς ανακουφίστηκα και χαμογέλασα ήρεμα με αυτά που διάβασα να μου προβάλει αυτήν την εικόνα με εμένα ανήμπορη να παω διακοπες , αν οχι να μη με αφήσει να νιωσω ανετα με αυτο που ειμαι , να δω τις προοπτικες που μου ανοιγονται; αντι αυτου , σκεφτεται καταστροφικά, χτυπάει μια κρίση και ζητάει λύση εδώ και τώρα , χωρίς αλλαγές και μεγαλες προσπαθειες....χωρις να εμβαθυνει...να πανε στραφι τοσες πολυτιμες σκεψεις , να βγω απο το δρομο που ανοιγεται μπροστα μου;

(ειμαι ακαταλαβιστικη μαλλον , ειμαι σε ψυχικη συγχυση αυτην τη στιγμη...) καλημερα ....παω να βγω με το σκυλι μηπως και νιωσω καλυτερα !

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by antara_
> Σοφία ναι, εχω την ταση να μη θελω να απογοητευσω κανεναν , να ειμαι αποδεκτη από όλους..(μηπως κι ετσι αποδεχτώ τον εαυτό μου;αντανακλαστικα; ) συμπόρευση και δέσμευση ; με ποιόν άραγε; κι ερχομαι στο πρωτογενες μου θεμα. η ιδια εχω απορριψει τον εαυτο μου. πιστευω οτι αν με αγαπούσα , μου έδειχνα εμπιστοσύνη και αγαπη θα αντιδρουσα διαφορετικα και σε αυτο που μου συμβαινει. ταυτηστικα πολυ με το \"προβλημα\" μου και μου εδωσε μια καλη ευκαιρια να δώσω ακομη μια κλοτσια στον εαυτο μου, να επιβεβαιωσω μεσα μου οτι δε μου αξιζει η αγαπη για μενα. 
> 
> τελικα αντι να αγκαλιασω την ανταρα , αγκαλιασα το προβλημα , αφησα αυτό να είναι το κριτήριο του πως με βλεπω. ..με βόλεψε η \"αποτυχία\" και η \"κακομοιριά\" που φέρνει. μου έδωσε μια καλη δικαιολογια για να με απεχθανομαι..


Δεν μπορεις να οριζεις ουτε αν θα απογοητευονται οι αλλοι, ουτε πώς κ ποσο. Ειναι δικη τους ευθυνη. Δεν εισαι παντοδυναμη να οριζεις και τις διαθεσεις των αλλων. Μηπως ομως θες να φαινεσαι καλυτερη απο ολους τους άλλους? Μηπως χρειαζεσαι αυτην σου την εικονα για να αισθανεσαι καλα?

Δεσμευση του εαυτου σου απεναντι σε επιλογες που εσυ θα κανεις. Επιλογη θεραπευτη, επιλογη θεραπειας. Εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου οτι θα τα καταφερεις.

Νομιζω οτι αγκαλιαζουμε το προβλημα μας, για να βρουμε μια δικαιολογια. Να κανουμε πισω οπου φοβομαστε...εστω κ υποσυνειδητα καπως ετσι λειτουργουμε πιστεύω...

----------


## antara

Ευστοχη σοφία, φυσικα και χρειαζομαι αυτην την εικόνα της \"καλυτερης από όλους\". χρειάζομαι να νιωθω οτι περναω καλυτερα, κανω τα καλυτερα πραγματα, ότι είμαι αξιοζήλευτη και γενικως ότι είμαι πολύ γαμάτο άτομο... έχω διαρκώς την ανάγκη της επιβεβαίωσης ..το γεγονός ότι είμαι εδώ μέσα και αποκαλύπτω ένα άλλο εαυτό , αδύναμο, φοβισμένο , ανασφαλή, δεν είναι το καλυτερο μου και δεν ταιριαζει καθολου με την εικονα που θελω να εχουν οι αλλοι για μενα.
από την άλλη όμως ακόμη και σε αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή, της \"αποκαλυψης\" , γραφω μονο για μενα για τα δικα μου προβληματα , για τις δικες μου σκεψεις χωρις καν να σχολιαζω και να συνειδητοποιω αντιστοιχες αποκαλυψεις που γινονται απο αλλους εξισου η περισσοτερο σημαντικες , πχ απο την ανωνυμ, την αρση. Επικεντρωνομαι μονο σε μενα και στο προβλημα μου , εγω . εγω, εγω....
αυτό εντεινει ακομη περισσοτερο την αισθηση μου οτι ειμαι ενα εγωκεντρικο κακομαθημενο ψωνιο που αν δεν μπορει να ειναι η μις τελεια , το επίκεντρο της προσοχης και του ενδιαφεροντος, ειναι ενα τιποτα. 

Γι αυτο καλυτερα να σωπασω για λιγο..

----------


## Sofia

Αν ειναι να σωπάσεις σκέψου (κατα τη γνωμη μου) γιατί το θές. 

Η καθε μια απο εμας θελει το καλυτερο για τον εαυτο της νομιζω...κ ειναι στην ανθρωπινη φυση μας να θελουμε οτι εννοει ο καθενας μας το καλυτερο. Ομως η διαφορα νομιζω ειναι στο ποσο συνειδητοποιουμε τί σημαινει κ ενα αλλο φασμα, πιο σκοτεινων συναισθηματων κ ποσο μας επιτρεπεται να εχουμε επαφη με αυτο. 

Δεν ειναι κ πολυ cool να λεει κανεις εκει εξω οτι δεν ειναι καλα, δεν ειναι κ πολυ οκ να ειναι κατσουφης επειδη ετσι γουστάρει βρε παιδι μου....πρεπει ολοι να μαστε ομορφοι, χαμογελαστοι κ ετοιμοι για ολα. Υπάρχει ενα προτυπο, ενα πρεπει που πλασαρεται ετσι κ αλλιως.

Μεσα σε ολα αυτα, τα πρεπει που υπάρχουν, αλλα κ τα πρεπει που κυριαρχουν στο κεφάλι μας, ερχεται νομιζω καποτε μια συγκρουση. Κ καλώς αν θες τη γνωμη μου. Για να γινει ενα ξεσκαρταρισμα. Στο τί θελει ο καθενας μας απο ολα αυτα, για τον εαυτο του. Τί του επιτρέπει κ τί οχι. Κ ποσο καθε φορα.

Ειναι στο χερι μας, λοιπον κ ευθυνη μας τί ατομα θα εχουμε γύρω μας κ ποσο η γνωμη τους θα γινει κ δικη μας γνωμη. Εχει σημασια να βρουμε τον αληθινο εαυτο μας για να μπορουμε να μοιραστουμε πιο αυθεντικα κ πιο τιμια κ ειλικρινα αυτο που φερουμε μ αυτους που αποφασιζουμε να μοιραστουμε τον χρονο μας κ την ζωη μας.

Κ τελευταιο: στις δυσκολες στιγμες ειναι λογικο να μιλας για σενα για το ποσο πονας κ πώς νιωθεις. αυτο ειναι το κυριως θεμα :Smile: ....

ειμαστε εδω λοιπον να σ ακουσουμε!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> Ευστοχη σοφία, φυσικα και χρειαζομαι αυτην την εικόνα της \"καλυτερης από όλους\". χρειάζομαι να νιωθω οτι περναω καλυτερα, κανω τα καλυτερα πραγματα, ότι είμαι αξιοζήλευτη και γενικως ότι είμαι πολύ γαμάτο άτομο... έχω διαρκώς την ανάγκη της επιβεβαίωσης ..το γεγονός ότι είμαι εδώ μέσα και αποκαλύπτω ένα άλλο εαυτό , αδύναμο, φοβισμένο , ανασφαλή, δεν είναι το καλυτερο μου και δεν ταιριαζει καθολου με την εικονα που θελω να εχουν οι αλλοι για μενα.
> από την άλλη όμως ακόμη και σε αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή, της \"αποκαλυψης\" , γραφω μονο για μενα για τα δικα μου προβληματα , για τις δικες μου σκεψεις χωρις καν να σχολιαζω και να συνειδητοποιω αντιστοιχες αποκαλυψεις που γινονται απο αλλους εξισου η περισσοτερο σημαντικες , πχ απο την ανωνυμ, την αρση. Επικεντρωνομαι μονο σε μενα και στο προβλημα μου , εγω . εγω, εγω....
> αυτό εντεινει ακομη περισσοτερο την αισθηση μου οτι ειμαι ενα εγωκεντρικο κακομαθημενο ψωνιο που αν δεν μπορει να ειναι η μις τελεια , το επίκεντρο της προσοχης και του ενδιαφεροντος, ειναι ενα τιποτα. 
> 
> Γι αυτο καλυτερα να σωπασω για λιγο..


Trapped in your image.
Need to show
need to impress
need to admire myself through the admiration i cause to the others.
need to gain the game.


Αντάρα, μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι, όσο κι αν δεν σου αρέσουν κάποια πράγματα που βλέπεις πάνω σου...

Ολο αυτό το ναρκισσιστικό προφίλ που περιγράφεις, έχει την βάση του δε ένα αίσθημα ανεπάρκειας, αδυναμίας, ευάλωτου. Είναι η Αντάρα που αφήνεις να ξεμυτίζει εδω μέσα, και η αντάρα που ώρες ώρες ξεσπάει με το έτσι θέλω εκεί έξω...

Ολα θα βρουν την ισορροπία τους.

Το έχω ξαναγράψει....
Οσο πιο πολλά προβλήματα ένιωθα, τόσο πιο εγκλωβισμένη ήμουν στον δικό μου μικρόκοσμο.
Ηταν δύσκολο, όταν εγώ δεν ήμουν καλά, όταν το δικό μου καράβι πλημμύριζε, να ακούσω, να ασχοληθώ με τα άλλα ναυάγια.

Είναι ανθρώπινο, μην απογοητεύεσαι,
αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις αισθήματα...

Μην νιώθεις άσχημα που ζητάς βοήθεια και που όλοι ασχολούμαστε με τα θέματά σου.
Ξέρω, έχω νιώσει κι εγώ τύψεις με κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν άντεχα στην ομαδική μου να ανοίγω ένα θέμα και να σπεύδουν όλοι να με βοηθήσουν. Με μαστίγωνα μετά, οτι έγινα πάρα πολύ το επίκεντρο. Με τιμωρούσα για το πόσο το ποθούσα κατά βάθος αυτό....

Κι όμως, εδώ δεν συμβαίνει, αυτή είναι η δική σου στήλη και θα γράφεις τα δικα΄σου θέματα....

Πάνω σε όλο το ζόρι που περνάς, ενδιαφέρθηκες να με ρωτήσεις, γιατί δεν είμαι καλά, όταν στο εξέθεσα. 

Αυτό σου το ενδιαφέρον, με συγκίνησε πολύ....

Θα σου γράψω κάποια πράγματα για μένα, γιατί κι εγώ φάινομαι ανοιχτή αλλά ξεγελάω. Μπορεί να πω δέκα πράγματα στον άλλο, αλλά αυτό που με καίει, θα το κρύψω. Κι ο άλλος, ακούγοντας τα δέκα, υπερκαλύπτεται. Νομίζει οτι του αντοίχτηκα, ενώ τις περισσότερες φορές αποπροσανατολίζω κι εκείνον κι εμένα.


Ετσι για αλλαγή, θα ανοιχτώ κι εγώ στην στήλη σου.
Και θα το κάνω, με το να εκτεθώ όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ.
Με τόλμη..
Την τόλμη εκείνη που βαίνει πέρα απο το κύρος της εικόνας μας ( ακόμα και της εικονικής μας εικόνας).

Μόνο, μην αυτολογοκρίνεσαι. 
Αγκάλιασε την Αντάρα, μην την χτυπάς.

----------


## weird

Αυτήν την ώρα μαλλώνω με τον πατέρα μου και κοντεύω να πάθω υστερική κρίση...

----------


## weird

To μισώ αυτό το κλάμα....
Κάτι μέσα μου... τόσο βαρύ κι ασήκωτο.
Μα πώς τα κατάφερα?
Τι έθαψα μέσα μου πάλι?
Σε τι δεν έδωσα χώρο να ανασάνει εγκαίρως?

Είμαι ευάλωτη.
Το συναίσθημα... αχ άραγε, θα τα καταφέρω?
Ωρες ώρες κι εγώ δεν ξέρω.

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει.

Νιώθω φορτωμένη. 

Πρέπει να βρω τι φταίει..

Αλλες φορές, όταν είμαι ψύχραιμη τον αντιμετωπίζω με ηρεμία, με ανοχή, αποστασιοποιημένα. 

Σήμερα όμως δεν άντεξα.

Το έργο είναι βαρύ και δεν είμαι κάθε φορά καλη ηθοποιός...

Το κλασσικό.
Μπάινω μέσα. Δεν μου μιλάει. Του μιλαώ εγώ.
Κοιταζόμαστε σχιστά, φευγαλέα. 
Απόσταση και αμηχανία.
\"ολα καλα?\"
\"όλα καλά\"...

Τί έτσι έυκολα γεφυρώνονται οι αποστάσεις?
Και μετά αρχίζει το μαρτύριο.
Η κλαψιάρικη μουρμούρα του.
Το μάτι του που με κοιτά με δυσκολία και γυαλοκοπά. 
\" Δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το παράθυρο?\"
( έχει έναν περίεργο μηχανισμό και δεν τα κατάφερνα - μετακόμισαν σε καινούργιο σπίτι )

\" Δεν πήρες το βιβλίο που σου είπα\" \" δεν έκανες αυτό, εκείνο, το άλλο, το παράλλο.... δεν δεν δεν...\" Κλάψα.
Απέναντι στον πατέρα μου 

Πλέον είμαι κουλ.
Τον αγνοώ και τον κατευθύνω εκεί που θέλω.Δεν είμαι αντιδραστική όπως πριν κάποιο καιρό...
Σήμερα όμως ήμουν ευάλωτη....

Ε κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα... όταν μου είπε κάτι για το \" δίκιο είχε ο εργοδότης σου \" ( αναφερόμενος σε καβγά που του είχα περιγράψει) κι επειδή με την δουλειά πιέζομαι τόσο απο τον μαλάκα ευθονόφοβο εργοδότη μου, εκεί έγινε η έκρηξη....

Πάλι καλά που δεν έκλαψα μπροστά του.
Κλείστηκα στο μπάνιο,
του φώναξα όμως.
Σε στυλ υστερικό.

Μέχρι που με κατηγόρησε οτι ξεσπάω τα νεύρα μου πάνω του 
\"μου δίνεις αφορμές\" ήταν η απάντησή μου....

Τ\'ωρα είμαι καλύτερα.

Μέσα μου έχουν μπουρδουκλωθεί πάλι ενα κουβάρι απο ανείπωτα, ανέκφραστα, ανείδωτα συναισθήματα.... γιατί μου το κάνω αυτό?
Γιατί ξεχνάω να μου δίνω το άκουσμα και την προσοχή που πρέπει?
Και να τώρα, είμαι ευάλωτη, συναισθηματικά εκρηκτικη..

Είναι κι η δουλειά που κάνουμε στην θεραπεία μου, δεν λέω.


πάντως αυτή η κατάσταση με ανησυχεί.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Και να τώρα, είμαι ευάλωτη, συναισθηματικά εκρηκτικη..
> 
> πάντως αυτή η κατάσταση με ανησυχεί.


weird, 

με την θεραπεια κ την δουλεια που εχεις κανει αλλα κ συνεχιζεις να κανεις, τί περιμενεις σημερα μετά απο ολο αυτο το σκηνικο? 

ή για να το πάω στο λιγο πριν τον καβγα...περιμενεις να μην θυμωνεις? να θυμωνεις λιγοτερο? 

αν θελεις, κ εχεις διαθεση θα ηθελα να μαθω ποια ειναι η κατασταση που σε ανησυχει: η εκδηλωση του θυμου, των νευρων? τα ξεσπάσματα δλδ? ή η υπαρξη αυτων?

----------


## weird

Με ανησυχούν πολλά.


Συνήθως, διαχειρίζομαι αποτελεσματικά το οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον.
Εχουν χτιστεί ισορροπίες ανάμεσα μας.
Εχω αποδεχτεί ότι δεν αλλάζει κι έχω υπρασπιστεί ότι δεν θέλω πάνω μου να αλλάξει.
Εχουν τεθεί όρια και αποστάσεις.

Αλλά, όταν δεν είμαι καλά, πως με πιάνει το παράπονο, πως γίνομαι πάλι ευάλωτη σε κάθε κουβέντα του πατέρα μου.

Τα νεύρα.... νιώθω μέσα μου θυμό, νεύρα, κάτι να καίει, να βράζει. Αν συνεχίσω να το αγνοώ, δεν θεωρώ καθόλου απίθανο κι ένα πισωγύρισμα....

Προσπάθω΄προσπαθώ να το βγάλω, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι.... πόσος πόνος ? Πού να τον βγάλω....

Την τελευταία φορά που προσπάθησα να βγάλω τον θυμό στην θεραπεία, μου βγήκε σε θλίψη, έκλαιγα ασταμάτητα και δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα για 50 λετπά!

Και τώρα με μια χαζή αφορμή γίνομαι κουρέλι.
Κι ακόμα κλαίω.
Γιατι ρε γαμώτο?

Παω να θυμώσω, αλλά μου βγαίνει σε θλίψη... είναι σαν να χάνω τον θυμό μου.ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΔΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΑ....για την ακρίβεια είμαι επιθετική αλλά καταλήγω στην θλίψη. Κι έτσι δεν είμαι ουσιαστικά εκφραστική και διεκδικητική στο θέμα του θυμού μου. Σαν να καταρρέω υπο το βάρος του συναισθήματος, που μετατρέπεται γρήγορα σε κάτι άλλο, για να βγει τουλάχιστον αυτό. 

Ξέρω οτι αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι να διεκδικήσω το συναίσθημα΄μου αυτό, τον θυμό.
Πρωτίστως απέναντι στην θεραπεύτρια.
Αλλά κάτι με σταματά.
Κάτι δεν με αφήνει ελεύθερη.


Κάτι με κάνει να στρέφω προς τα μέσα μου αυτό που πρέπει να βγάλω προς τα έξω, και έτσι, πνίγομαι απο εντάσεις εσωτερικές....
Κια γίνεται τόσο αυτόματα. 

Δεν κάνει να εσωστρέφω, το ξέρω οτι αυτό είναι το προάυλιο του κακού. 

Τουλάχιστον ΒΛΕΠΩ τι γίνεται.

----------


## weird

Με ανησυχεί που δεν μπορώ να είμαι σε επαφή και να εκφράζω τα δύσκολα συναισθήματα, τις γοργές συναισθηματικες διακυμάνσεις που τρέχουν μέσα μου αυτήν την περίοδο. Με αποτέλεσμα κάποια απρόσμενα ξεσπάσματα. 
Με ενοχλεί που χάνω την επαφή με τον θυμό μου και μετατρέπεται σε θλίψη. 

Για να είμαι πιο ξεκάθαρη.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Παω να θυμώσω, αλλά μου βγαίνει σε θλίψη... είναι σαν να χάνω τον θυμό μου.ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΔΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΑ....για την ακρίβεια είμαι επιθετική αλλά καταλήγω στην θλίψη. Κι έτσι δεν είμαι ουσιαστικά εκφραστική και διεκδικητική στο θέμα του θυμού μου. Σαν να καταρρέω υπο το βάρος του συναισθήματος, που μετατρέπεται γρήγορα σε κάτι άλλο, για να βγει τουλάχιστον αυτό. 
> 
> Ξέρω οτι αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι να διεκδικήσω το συναίσθημα΄μου αυτό, τον θυμό.
> Πρωτίστως απέναντι στην θεραπεύτρια.
> Αλλά κάτι με σταματά.
> Κάτι δεν με αφήνει ελεύθερη.
> 
> ...


weird, 

καταρχην μπραβο σου: εγω απο οσα γραφεις, νιωθω πώς εχεις την ικανοτητα αυτη...δλδ οτι βλεπεις κ αναλυεις αυτο που βλεπεις. φαινεται να το χεις κανει πολυ ξεκαθαρο μεσα σου αυτο που συμβαινει στο περιβάλλον σου κ μεσα σου. 

σαν να συνυπάρχει ο θυμος με την θλιψη. Ή σαν να διαδεχεται η θλιψη τον θυμο. ή και σαν να μπλεκονται το ενα με το αλλο....αραγε δεν ειναι λογικο να ειναι αναμεμιγμενα το ενα με το άλλο? γινεται θυμος χωρις στεναχωρια? στεναχωρια χωρις θυμο?

Καταλαβαινω πώς αναγνωρίζοντας τον θυμο, θελεις να ωφεληθεις απο αυτον, εκφραζοντας τον κ κανοντας ξεκαθαρα τα αιτηματα σου, τις θεσεις σου...αυτο που εισαι στην σχεση. Κ αυτο συμφωνω πώς μπορει να γινει με την εξωτερικευση του κ οχι κρατώντας τον κρυμμενο.

Τί σε κρατάει ελπιζω να το βρεις...κ θα το βρεις...Αλλα εχεις σκεφτει μηπως υπάρχει καπου στο σταματημα αυτο ο φοβος?

----------


## weird

Ο φόβος 
σίγουρα, είναι μέσα στα συστατικά.

Μέσα μου, παλεύουν δυο δυνάμεις... τις νιώθω.

Εκείνη του να βγάλω προς τα έξω, του να διώξω.

Κι εκείνη του να βάλω προς τα μέσα, να στριμώξω.

Ας πούμε, οτι έχω μάθει, απο τα βιώματα μου κυρίως, να εσωστρέφω. 

Η διαδικασία αυτή, προυποθέτει, εφόσον είναι μη συνειδητή, την αντικατάσταση ενός συναισθήματος με ένα άλλο. 
Συχνά την θέση των συναισθηματων μου, έπαιρναν ομοιώματα.

Και με τα ομοιώματα λειτουργούσα.

Τα πραγματικά, καταχωνιάζονταν μέσα μου.

Το ομοίωμα, είναι μασκάρεμα.
Κυρίως απέναντι στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και μετά απέναντι σε κάθε άλλον.

Ολη αυτή η διαδικασία που αναλυτικά περιγράφω γίνεται αυτόματα, σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου.

Εφτασα πλέον σε ένα σημείο, να αναγνωρίζω τα πραγματικά μεγέθη των συναισθημάτων μου.

Μου συνέβησαν τα εξής.
1. δεν τα άντεχα, είχαν μεγάλο σωματικό βάρος πάνω μου και με έριχναν σε ακραία συναισθηματική κατάσταση ( επομένως η εσωτερικευση και το μασκάρεμά τους, ήταν και ένα είδος άμυνας. Με προστάτευεαπο αυτό που δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να νιώσω).
2. Αν δεν τα εξωτερικευα εκείνη την ώρα, συχνά τα έχανα και αναφυονταν τα ομοιώματα και το μπέρδεμα ( ξέρω αλλά και δεν ξέρω τι μου φταίει)

3. Ξυπνούσαν το ευαλωτο κομμάτι μου.

Οπότε, απο ένα σημείο και μετά, γύρισα στην κλασσική παλιά διαδικασία.

Για την ακρίβεια δεν γύρισα.
Είμαι ακόμα ένα βήμα πριν. 
Παλεύω να μείνω όρθια μπροστά στα συναισθήματα΄μου,
αλλά νομίζω οτι με έχουν.
Με νικάνε. 
Θα με ρίξουν.

Μπορεί απλά να είναι ο φόβος μου αυτό, τι να πω.

----------


## anwnimi

Θλίψη και θυμός... Συνυπάρχουν σχεδόν πάντα. Και το δύσκολο είναι όταν θες να βγάλεις αυτούσιο το θυμό σου να σε υπερνικά η θλίψη και να μην μπορείς να τον βγάλεις. Αντί να διεκδικήσεις το δίκιο σου, δεν αντέχεις, αλλά ξεσπάς...

Καλή μου, έχω κι εγώ θέμα με αυτό. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και πολύ...

Βασικά, από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι 
μπορώ να βγάλω το θυμό μου αυτούσιο και να διεκδικήσω αυτό που θέλω σε άτομα με τα οποία δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματική εγγύτητα. Εκεί το κομμάτι της θλίψης είναι πολύ μικρό, με ακουμπά αλλά δε με πλυμμηρίζει.
Όταν όμως υπάρχει συναισθηματικό δέσιμο, ή συσσωρευμένη θλίψη - πληγή από τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου ανθρώπου δικού μου, εκεί ο θυμός συχνά καταβάλλεται από τη θλίψη...
Και δεν μπορεί να βγει...

Αυτό που θα σου πω είναι ότι, όπως και να\'χει, είσαι άνθρωπος. Και σε μια τέτοια συναισθηματικά φορτισμένη στιγμή, είναι ανθρώπινο και φυσιολογικό κάποια στιγμή να σπάσεις. Δεν είσαι ηθοποιός που πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται ψύχραιμα στον απέναντί του ο οποίος ίσως έτσι τον θέλει πάντα να λειτουργεί, είσαι άνθρωπος. Και κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα και να σπάσει ενώ προσπαθεί να βγάλει το θυμό του.

Το θέμα είναι τώρα ο απέναντί σου. 
Αν ο απέναντί σου ταρακουνηθεί από αυτό, αναρρωτηθεί πραγματικά το γιατί, μπει σε διάλογο, τότε δε θα νιώσεις καμία μα καμία ντροπή για το ξέσπασμά σου. Αλλά αντίθετα μπορεί και να τα βρείς μαζί του.
Αν όμως ο απέναντί σου, χωρίς να μπει στη θέση σου, θεωρήσει τη συμπεριφορά αυτή \"άπρεπη\", τότε ίσως αυτό θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις χειρότερα... όμως, επειδή το βλέπει ο απέναντι έτσι, δε σημαίνει ότι ο καθρέπτης αυτός είναι αληθινός. Είναι ίσως σαν να θεωρείς την αντίδραση σου μη δικαιολογημένη και να χάνεις τη δική σου εσωτερική ματιά...

Τα συναισθήματά σου καλή μου, όχι δε θα σε ρίξουν. Τα βλέπεις, τα νιώθεις, τα αναλύεις τόσο καλά, ενώ είσαι μέσα σε αυτά!
Βλέποντας την έντασή τους, φοβάσαι ότι θα σε ξαναγυρίσουν κάπου πίσω. Μα αυτό το πίσω υπήρχε όταν δεν ειχες τα εφόδια που έχεις σήμερα, όταν δεν είχες την επαφή μαζί τους όσο έχεις σήμερα.
Η έντασή τους δε σημαίνει ότι θα γυρίσεις πίσω. Η έντασή τους σου λέει να μην τα αγνοήσεις ότι υπάρχουν και να τα εξωτερικεύσεις, ακόμα κι αν δεν βρίσκουν άκουσμα...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Παλεύω να μείνω όρθια μπροστά στα συναισθήματα΄μου,
> αλλά νομίζω οτι με έχουν.
> Με νικάνε. 
> Θα με ρίξουν.
> 
> Μπορεί απλά να είναι ο φόβος μου αυτό, τι να πω.


Τα συναισθήματα είναι όμορφα πράγματα weird. Το πιστεύω αυτό, κυρίως επειδή τον πρώτο καιρό που έπαιρνα το φάρμακο (σε αρκετά μεγάλη δόση) δεν είχα συναισθήματα..ήμουν σαν ένας ζωντανός νεκρός. Μέχρι που θυμάμαι ένα απόγευμα με είχε πάρει ο ύπνος και μόλις ξύπνησα ένιωσα σαν να είχα πεθάνει και να ξύπνησα, όχι σαν να ξύπνησα από έναν ύπνο..

Να χαίρεσαι που έχεις συναισθήματα γιατί αυτό δείχνει πως ζεις.

Να χαίρεσαι την ζωή όσο μπορείς. Άλλοι νομίζουν πως την χαίρονται (πολλές φορές και εγώ) μέσω των υλικών αγαθών. Όμως στην ουσία αυτό δεν είναι τόσο όμορφο όσο το να υπάρχουν συναισθήματα. 

Δες το θετικά λοιπόν και προσπάθησε να είσαι χαλαρή και άνετη με τα συναισθήματα σου. Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι εύκολο...ούτε και για μένα είναι..

Ένα balance βέβαια είναι επιθυμητό για να μην παρασυρόμαστε από τον γκρεμό ή το ρεύμα..

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν κάνει να εσωστρέφω, το ξέρω οτι αυτό είναι το προάυλιο του κακού.


Ο κόσμος είναι κακός. Η εσωστρέφεια δεν είναι ούτε το κάκιστο κακό (για να μιλήσω με πολύ γενικούς όρους..) ούτε κάτι το περίεργο.

Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έχω νιώσει παντελώς μόνος και απορριγμένος από τον κόσμο...δεν ξέρεις..μόνο εγώ ξέρω..(και ένας θεός αν υπάρχει).

Η εσωστρέφεια δεν είναι κάτι με το όποιο γεννιέσαι. Ξέρεις ότι μου έχει τύχει μέχρι και την καρδιά μου να ανοίξω σε \"φίλο\" και παρόλα αυτά να μου την έχουν στημένη έξω κιόλας απο το σπίτι του..και να φάω και σφαλιάρες (αυτό είχε συμβεί σε μικρή ηλικία βέβαια..).

Τεσπα πρέπει να βάλω και ένα όριο της εξωστρέφειας μου προς το διαδίκτυο..το περίεργο είναι πως δεν είμαι τόσο εξωστρεφής στην πραγματική ζωή..

Δεν ξέρεις. Δεν ξέρουν. Κανένας δεν ξέρει γιατί ένας άνθρωπος είναι εσωστρεφής.

Το θέμα βέβαια είναι τι κάνουμε αφού δεχτούμε πως ο κόσμος είναι έτσι.

Η συγχώρεση είναι η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη, και η πηγή για να μην παραμένουμε τυφλοί τις λίγες φορές που η αρετή φανερώνεται στον δρόμο μας.

Να\'σαι καλά.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κάτι με κάνει να στρέφω προς τα μέσα μου αυτό που πρέπει να βγάλω προς τα έξω, και έτσι, πνίγομαι απο εντάσεις εσωτερικές....
> Κια γίνεται τόσο αυτόματα. 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον ΒΛΕΠΩ τι γίνεται.


To οτι βλεπεις τί γινεται ξερεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι...! Εχεις κανει πολυ δρομο για να φτασεις να μπορεις να βλεπεις τί γινεται καθε φορα.

Τωρα λοιπον λες πώς κατι σε κανει να στρεφεις πώς τα μεσα σου αυτο που νιωθεις. Τον θυμο σου. 

Σκεφτηκα αν ειναι φοβος, σκεφτομαι αν ειναι φοβος για απορριψη, απομακρυνση, μη αποδοχη

Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, η εσωστρεφης σταση μου στα πραγματα περιελαμβανε φοβο: πώς δεν θα με καταλαβει αυτος για τον οποιο αισθανομαι το συγκεκριμενο συναισθημα, οτι θα απομακρυνθουμε, οτι δεν θα τα ξαναβρουμε, θα μεγαλωσει η αποσταση που ήδη μας χωριζει, οτι θα με αντιπαθήσει, ότι θα χασω τον ελεγχο πανω στα νευρα μου κλπ. 

Η απομακρυνση ομως δημιουργήθηκε αντιστροφα. Μη εκφραζοντας αυτα που αισθανομουν καθε φορα. 

Ολα αυτα με την προυποθεση οτι περιμενω καθε φορα κατι συγκεκριμενο. Κ ξερω περιπου τί ειναι αυτο....

Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, εκφραζοντας (υποθετικα εστω) τον θυμο σου στον πατέρα σου, εχεις σκεφτει τί περιμενεις?
Ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερες οι σχεσεις με τους γονεις κ οι προσδοκιες μας απο αυτες, οσα ορια κ αν θεσουμε δυσκολα σβηνουν.....

Weird, εκφραση του θυμου ειναι να σηκωθω κ να φυγω απο την εστια του καυγα λεγοντας μια κουβεντα, βγαζοντας κ μια φωνη...Δεν ειναι παθητικοτητα το να φυγω, προστατεύοντας ισως τον εαυτο μου απο μια κουβεντα που πιθανοτατα δεν θα βγαλει πουθενα. Παρολα αυτα, ο θυμος που προκληθηκε μεσα σου, βρηκε καπου εδαφος. Ισως εχει αξια να δεις το έδαφος αυτο τί ειναι για σενα....

Αν σε εριξαν καποια σου συναισθηματα, ειμαι σιγουρη πώς θα σε βρουν άλλα να σε σηκώσουν...πολυ δικα σου συναισθηματα κ αυτα :Smile:

----------


## giota

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το να τα κρατάς μέσα σου είναι το χειρότερο κάτι που έκανα εγώ παλαιότερα.Τώρα αισθάνομαι ανακούφιση που μίλησα για πράγματα που παλιά μου δημιουργούσαν ενοχές χωρίς να φταίω και αυτό οφειλόταν στους γονείς μου.Ενα πρόβλημα υγείας μπορεί να είναι ντροπή; και όμως για πολλά χρόνια δεν μιλούσα.Οταν προσπαθούσα να βοηθηθώ αντί να με σπρώχνουν έμπαιναν εμπόδιο μην μάθει ο κόσμος τι;ένα δερματικό πρόβλημα

----------


## weird

Καταρχήν ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους....

Εκατσα και ηρέμησα. Σχεδόν διαλογίστηκα.
Και πριν εγκαταλείψω το σπίτι και την παλιοεργασία και βγω να ξεσκάσω, θέλω να εκθέσω, πού οδηγήθηκα. 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

Γιώτα μου, τα κρατάω μέσα μου όχι επειδή ντρέπομαι....

Επειδή δεν εχω πρόσβαση.

Θα το εξηγήσω πιο κάτω.

Απο την άλλη, το ξέσπασμα είναι μια βίαιη, άκαιρη εξωτερίκευση.

Τέλος, δεν είμαι παθητική στην αντίδρασή μου. Και θα μιλήσω και θα φωνάξω και θα πληγώσω. Το θέμα είναι οτι έτσι, αντί να διεκδικώ την αλήθεια μου, συχνά την χάνω.

----------


## weird

Ουσιαστικά το ξέσπασμα, μου φέρνει μετά ενοχή. 
Είναι φαύλος κύκλός.
Συσώρευση =&gt; έκρηξη =&gt; τύψεις οτι έκανα τον άλλο χάλια.

Πχ. αυτό που έγινε σήμερα με τον πατέρα μου.

Μετά απο όλα αυτά που με ενόχλησαν και την ατάκα που μου πέταξε, αφηνίασα. Του είπα κάτι βαριά λόγια. Στο τέλος έσκυψε το κεφάλι και χαμήλωσε το βλέμμα.
Ξέρω οτι ο πατέρας μου είναι ανίκανος στο επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι και οτι σε πολλά είμαι εγώ ο ενήλικος κι αυτός το παιδί.
Οταν όμως γίνομαι κι εγώ παιδί και παίρνω στα σοβαρά την μουρμούρα του που επαναλαμβάνεται με τα χρόνια και που καμιά ουσιαστικότητα δεν έχει άλλη απο το μήνυμα \" έτσι μόνο ξέρω να εκδηλκώνω την αγάπη μου, ανάμικτη με συναισθήματα θυμού, για σένα\", τότε γίνεται ο χαμός.
Και καταλήγω να νιώθω άσχημα.
Οπως σήμερα.

Κάθησα λοιπόν και σκέφτηκα. Γιατί έχεις φουντώσει εσωτερικα?Γιατί είσαι σε τεντωμένο σκοινί?
Τα έβαλα όλα κάτω.
Εντόπισα παράγοντες έμμεσα και άμεσα σχετιζόμενους.

Οι έμμεσοι, είναι ένα κάρο πράγματα που δεν είναι όπως θα το χα ανάγκη στην παρούσα φάση της ζωής μου, κυρίως, ακάλυπτες ανάγκες. Ολο αυτό με πιέζει. 

Πάμε στον άμεσο. 

Ξαφνικά θυμήθηκα κάτι που είχα ξεχάσει.
Την προηγούμενη φορά που βγήκαμε με τον πατέρα, μου είπε κάτι που ΤΩΡΑ κατάλαβα, ΠΟΣΟ με έίχε ενοχλήσει.

Βγαίνουμε, μου το λέει ( είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω να εκθέσω, μου κάθεται βαρύ) και εγώ ήμουν τρία πουλάκια κάθονται. 
Στην συνεδρία μου, ανέφερα στην αρχή αυτήν την κουβέντα του πατέρα μου.
Η θεραπεύτρια ανησύχησε και μου λέει ας την επεξεργαστούμε.
Εγώ της είπα, μα όχι σιγά, έχουμε πιο ουσιώδη θέματα να τρέχουν. 

Ανεβαίνω σήμερα να τον δω, και με ελάχιστα ερεθίσματα, μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια.

Αρα, μαθηματικά να το πάρουμε, το πρόβλημα που έχω εντοπίσει, είναι το εξής.

Εστω ότι στο χ ερέθισμα αντιστοιχεί μέσα μου το χ1 συναίσθημα.
Εστω οτι στο ψ ερέθισμα, αντιστοιχεί μέσα μου το ψ1 συναίσθημα.

Σε αντιστοιχία με όσα είπα παραπάνω για τα ψευδο-συναισθήματα, ισχύει το εξής.

Χ ερέθισμα. Μου προκαλεί φαινομενικά το ψ1 συναίσθημα ( ας πούμε, ελαφριά αναστάτωση) Προς τα μέσα μου, βυθίζεται το χ1 συναίσθημα.

Ψ ερέθισμα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μου προκαλέσει μια μέτρια αναστάτωση, δηλ το ψ1. ΟΜΩΣ μου προκαλεί το χ1! Το χ1 που καραδοκούσε μέσα μου, που είχε θαφτεί χωρίς να το καταλάβω, ξεσπά με λάθος αφορμή/ ερέθισμα. 
Εκεί που αναμενόταν μια ήπια αντίδραση έρχεται η μπόρα.
Κι εκεί που αναμένεται έντονη αναστάτωση, έρχεται η απάθεια/ηπιότητα.

Μετά το ξέσπασμα, συνειδητοποιώ, την πρωτογενή του αιτία, δηλ τι με είχε πραγματικά πειράξει. 
Αρα οτι το χ1 συναίσθημα, προκλήθηκε απο το χ ερέθισμα.

Το θέμα μου είναι, γιατί να μην έχω επαφή με τα σωστά συναισθήματα την σωστή στιγμή ( να τα εκφράζω και να ξεκαθαρίζω και την κατάσταση) αλλά ετεροχρονισμένα?
Και μάλιστα, αποκωδικοποιώντας τα ξεσπάσματά μου?

Και στην τελική πώς να διεκδικώ σωστά το όποιο δίκιο μου, όταν δεν το έχω ακόμα αντιληφθεί, δεν μου έχει φανερωθεί?

( και που όταν μου φανερώνεται, είναι χρονικά μακριά ώστε φαίνεται κουλό και συχνά οι άλλοι θεωρούν το θέμα ανύπαρκτο μα καταλαβαίνουν πως το κρατούσα, το μάζευα και είναι άκαιρο να ανοίγω έτσι παλιά θέματα. Μέσα στον όλο ετεροχρονισμό έχει χαθεί και η αρχική και αληθινή ποιότητα του θυμού μου!). 

Ελπίζω πραγματικά, να γίνομαι κατανοητή.


υγ. 1. όσο καιρό μένει εσωτερικευμένο το συναίσθημα, τόσο διογκώνεται, οπότε το χ1 όταν εκδηλώνεται, δεν τελεί σε αναντιστοιχία μόνο με το ερέθισμα ψ αλλά και με το ίδιο το αρχικό ερέθισμα χ!! Βγαίνει δηλ στην υπερβολή του. 

υγ. 2. Αντάρα μου, συγνώμη που καταχράστηκα τον χώρο σου για δική μου χρήση. Πήρα το θάρρος να το κάνω επειδή, επηρεάστηκα απο τον τίτλο..

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Το θέμα μου είναι, γιατί να μην έχω επαφή με τα σωστά συναισθήματα την σωστή στιγμή ( να τα εκφράζω και να ξεκαθαρίζω και την κατάσταση) αλλά ετεροχρονισμένα?
> Και μάλιστα, αποκωδικοποιώντας τα ξεσπάσματά μου?


Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αυτό μπορεί να έχει συμβεί μερικές/ ελάχιστες έστω φορές (να βγει αυτό συγχρονισμένα) και απλά να το μπερδεύεις με τον κανόνα (ότι δηλαδή συνήθως γίνεται ετεροχρονισμένα)?

Νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω τον συναισθηματικό πόλεμο της ψυχής σου (που άλλωστε πολύ αναλυτικά περιγράφεις) αλλά το θέμα είναι καταρχάς να καταλάβεις εσύ τις δικές σου συναισθηματικές λειτουργίες.

Έχεις αναρωτηθεί αν έχουν υπάρξει έστω και ελάχιστες τέτοιες στιγμές συγχρονισμού?

Ίσως ανακαλύψεις πως υπάρχουν και έχουν υπάρξει και τέτοιες στιγμές στην ζωή σου.

----------


## giota

weird προφανως σου είχε πεί κατι ο πατέρας σου όταν βγήκατε που σε ενόχλησε,Τότε είχες αντιδράσει ή το κράτησες μέσα σου;Εαν είναι έτσι τότε αιτία υπήρχε και πυροδοτήθηκε με τις σημερινές του κουβέντες.Πάντως άνθρωποι είμαστε και θα νευριάσουμε και θα κλάψουμε δεν νομίζω την στιγμή που έχεις κάνει δουλειά με την θεραπεύτρια και προ πάντων με τον εαυτό σου ότι ένα γεγονός που σε θύμωσε σε κάνει να πισωγυρίζεις.Το ότι η έκρηξη σου φέρνει ενοχή το αντιμετώπιζα τόσα χρόνια και εγώ.Εγώ έσκασα οι άλλοι μια χαρά είναι.Κάτι τέτοιες ατάκες πετούσε η μάνα μου και γινόταν το έλα να δείς.

----------


## antara

weird! weird!!! finally group therapy! 
μην το ξαναπεις αυτό για το χωρο, υποτιθεται οτι αυτο κανουμε τελικα σε αυτο το τοπικ! μέσα στη συμπόνοια μου για την συναισθηματικη σου φορτιση , δεν μπορω να μη σου φανερωσω οτι χαρηκα πολυ που ανοιξες αυτη τη σελιδα του βιβλιου σου!θα ήθελα πιο συχνα να σε βλεπω να τολμας ετσι να εκθετεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν...εχεις την ταση με τις σοφες σου συμβουλες να μας αποπροσανατολιζεις απο εσενα. (όπως η ίδια το εχεις εντοπισει)...

αυτό που με εκπλήσσει σε σενα είναι πως ενας ανθρωπος που εχει δυεισδησει τοσο βαθεια στον ψυχικο του κοσμο, που ανατεμνει με τοση ακριβεια τα συναισθηματα του, εξακολουθεί να \'εκπλήσσεται\" και να πελαγώνει μπροστα σε \"δουλεμένες\" αντιδράσεις του, επειδή δεν προέκυψαν όπως τις είχε θεατρικά προετοιμάσει μέσα του. 

το συναίσθημα και ειδικά ο θυμός ή θλίψη και η απόγνωση , μπορούν άραγε να ιδωθούν σε μια θεωρητική βάση , σε μια μαθηματική εξίσωση , ώστε να περιμένουμε κάθε φορά να προκύψει το ίδιο , επιθυμητό, \"επεξεργασμένο\" αποτέλεσμα; περιμένεις από εσένα να μην καταρρεύσεις μπροστά στην ένταση των συναισθημάτων σου, να τα διαχειριστείς σαν μηχανή του κιμά και να τα βγάλεις πολτοποιημένα, ώστε να τους δώσεις ό,τι σχήμα θες; γιατί βάζεις στον εαυτό σου την ταμπέλα ότι δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς το θυμό σου και σου βγαίνει σε θλίψη , όταν πρόκειται για άτομα που σχετιζεσαι συναισθηματικά μαζί τους; γιατί πρέπει σωνει και ντε να εθαψες μεσα σου κατι που σου ειπε ο πατερας σου πριν μερες και να αντεδρασες ετεροχρονισμενα; 

αποκλειεται να ΜΗ σε είχε πραγματι πειραξει τοσο πολύ; να μην ηταν το χ συναισθημα με το ψ ερεθισμα , αλλα το χ με το χ; 

Θέλω να πω ότι αγνουμε λίγο εδώ τον ανθρώπινο παραγοντα, μια μεταβλητή, ένα αγνωστο χ , που ανάλογα με τη χρονική του στιγμή θα αντιφράσει τελείως διαφορετικά. μόνη σου ειπες οτι υπηρχαν πολλοι \"εμμεσοι\" παραγοντες που σε τσιτωσαν εκεινη την ημερα. γιατι λοιπον να μην ηταν απλως μια μερα που ηταν κακη για σενα, που ησουν ηδη φορτωμενη και δεν αντεξες να ακους και τη μιρλα του πατερα σου και πρεπει να αντεδρασες ετσι για κατι που ειπωθηκε πριν μια βδομαδα..; ποσες φορες δεν συμβαινε ακριβως πανω στο ιδιο ερεθισμα , στην ιδια κουβεντα που θα μας πουνε να αντιδρασουμε τελειως διαφορετικα; 

πχ η ανταρα μετα απο 4 ωρες αβυσσσαλεου σεξ με ενα σουπερ γκομενο που την εχει απογειωσει , παει να φαει σπιτικο φαγητο στη μαμα. -πως τρως ετσι παιδι μου; εχεις παχυνει! 
η ανταρα -τι να μας πεις κι εσυ τωρα ρε μανα! ασε να παρουμε καμια θερμιδ γιατι λιωσαμε 

μετα απο καιρο, η ανταρα εχει φαει ηττα στη δουλεια , νιώθει αχρηστη , εχει να κανει σεξ δυο μηνες, ο γκομενος δεν την πλησιαζει...παει να δει τη μαμα της και της λεει \'πως παχυνες ετσι παιδι μου; προσεχε μετα τα 30 δε φευγουν τα κιλα.\" η ανταρα τα παιρνει παει να θυμωσει και να της την πει, μετα αισθανεται οτι ουτε καν η μαμα της δνε την αγαπαει , δεν τη \'θαυμαζει\" την πιανει υστερια...κλαει , τρεμει κοκ.

ειναι ετεροχρονισμενο συναισθημα; 

(καλα εχω ρήξει τελειως το επιπεδο , λαικιζω σαν καρατζαφερης ...!)

επανερχομαι

weird, γλυκια μου...είναι κι ενα άλλο ζήτημα, πιο ουσιαστικό από τη μεταβλητή της διαθεσης . θελω να μου πεις κατι απο τα βαθη της καρδιας σου....αυτού του ειδους τη θλίψη, την απόγνωση που πνίγει το θυμό και σε αυτήν την ένταση , με ποιους συγκεκριμένους ανθρωπους τη νιωθεις; 

μου μοιάζει πολύ οικείο το συναίθημα αυτό. και πολύ πρωτογενες. ίσως από τότε, που δεν ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ να θυμώσεις γιατί δεν σου έδιναν αυτό που είχες ανάγκη, την αποδοχή , την επιβεβαίωση, την αγάπη, την περηφάνεια, το θαυμασμό, δεν μπορούσες να θυμώσεις γιατί αυτός που έπρεπε να σου τα δώσει δεν ήταν εχθρός σου , ήταν κάποιος πολύ αγαπημενος σου , και τότε αντί για το θυμό γεννήθηκε η θλίψη, η απελπισία. σαν το μωρό που σπαράζει για το μητρικό γάλα.....πόσο θυμό μπορεί να εκφράσει ένα μωρό; 

ίσως πάλι να κρίνω εξ ιδίων....

α...μια και είπα εξ ιδίων να σας πω τα νεα μου..

πηγα στο γαμο

πηγα και στο γλεντι

δεν χορεψα 

ιδρωσα πολυ

ειχα πολυ ταχυπαλμια 

στο τελος ομως γελασα αρκετα! 

και καθησα 6 ωρες !

και μαντεψτε ποιος \"ξεχασε\" να παρει τα ζαναξ του σημερα!!! ω ναι it was a xanax free day! and I made it without them!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ουσιαστικά το ξέσπασμα, μου φέρνει μετά ενοχή. 
> Είναι φαύλος κύκλός.
> Συσώρευση =&gt; έκρηξη =&gt; τύψεις οτι έκανα τον άλλο χάλια.


Αυτό το έχω κ γω!
Κ μετά μετανιώνω την ώρα κ τη στιγμή του ξεσπάσματος.....
Πιστεύω ότι η ενοχή συνδέεται καθαρά με τον τρόπο ΄έκτόξευσης΄ του θυμού κ με τις εσωτερικές αντιθέσεις.

Πάνω στο θυμό κάνω κ λέω πράγματα που είναι αντίθετα με τη λογική μου ή τα πιστεύω μου όσον αφορά την εξωτερίκευσή του κ όχι μόνο....
Είναι στιγμές που βγαίνει μια πρωτόγονη δύναμη από μέσα μου που διαλύει τη λογική κ βγαίνει η καθαρή εσωτερική μου σκέψη υποθέτω πέρα απ΄την εκλογίκευση....παλιό σου ερώτημα weird...
Eκεί κοντράρεται ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός.Τα 2 του κομμάτια.Το εκλογικευμένο κ το ατόφιο αυθεντικό.
Κ η ενοχή θεριεύει υποστηρίζοντας κ ο απέναντι το εκλογικευμένο μου κομμάτι.

Μερικές φορές σε θυμό πάνω βγαίνουν φράσεις που δεν τις αναγνωρίζω...αφού νομίζω άλλα πιστεύω.....κ εκεί παίζει η γνώση αυτού του από κάτου,του αυθεντικού,του κρυμμένου για να μη μένει ο εαυτός με ανοιχτό το στόμα....
Αλλά είναι δύσκολη η αποκωδικοποίηση και η γνώση αυτού του βαθύτερου στρώματος κ όταν κρύβει κ σκέψεις έντονες εξαιτίας διάφορων όταν έρχεται στην επιφάνεια,έρχεται κ η εσωτερική σύγκρουση κ οι ενοχές κ.λ.π.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by antara_
> πχ η ανταρα μετα απο 4 ωρες αβυσσσαλεου σεξ με ενα σουπερ γκομενο που την εχει απογειωσει , παει να φαει σπιτικο φαγητο στη μαμα. -πως τρως ετσι παιδι μου; εχεις παχυνει! 
> η ανταρα -τι να μας πεις κι εσυ τωρα ρε μανα! ασε να παρουμε καμια θερμιδ γιατι λιωσαμε 
> 
> μετα απο καιρο, η ανταρα εχει φαει ηττα στη δουλεια , νιώθει αχρηστη , εχει να κανει σεξ δυο μηνες, ο γκομενος δεν την πλησιαζει...παει να δει τη μαμα της και της λεει \'πως παχυνες ετσι παιδι μου; προσεχε μετα τα 30 δε φευγουν τα κιλα.\" η ανταρα τα παιρνει παει να θυμωσει και να της την πει, μετα αισθανεται οτι ουτε καν η μαμα της δνε την αγαπαει , δεν τη \'θαυμαζει\" την πιανει υστερια...κλαει , τρεμει κοκ.


Πολύ καλό παράδειγμα αντάρα!
Όντος έτσι είναι λόγω πολλών παραγόντων ξεπηδάνε άλλα κομμάτια μας κάθε φορά από μέσα μας....

Τι καλά θα ήταν να περιτρυγυριζόμαστε από συνθήκες που θα μας έκαναν να βγάζαμε πιο πολύ τα θετικά μας κομμάτια....
Κ εκεί είναι κ ένα κλειδί,να προσέχουμε κ να φροντίζουμε για τις συνθήκες που ζούμε.

Χάρηκα που όλα καλά στο γάμο τελικά...κ χωρίς ζαναξ κιόλας :Smile:

----------


## weird

Αντάρα, 
να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα.
Ποτέ δεν μπήκα εδώ μέσα να το παίξω κάτι που δεν είμαι.
Οι \"σοφές\" συμβουλές μου όπως τις λες, πηγάζουν απο δουλειά που έχω κάνει με τον εαυτό μου.

Φυσικά και ανατέμνω σε βάθος την ψυχή μου, η ενδοσκόπηση είναι το δυνατό μου σημείο. Και φυσικά και δεν γίνεται να λύσω ως δια μαγίας τα προβλήαμάτά μου, αλλά πρόκειται για μια αργή διαδικασία που τραβάει χρόνια.

Εχω φτάσει πλέον στο τελευταίο σκαλί, περνώντας απο πανικούς, εμμονές, καταθλιπτικά επισοδεια και έντονη κοινωνική φοβία, και έχοντας ζήσει ένα διάστημα έγκλειστη σχεδόν στο σπίτι μου ( λόγω της αγοραφοβίας).
Και είμαι στον δρόμο αυτό εδώ και χρόνια, πολλά έλυσα, κάποια μένουν ακόμα να τα λύσω.

Αν ανατρέξεις σε παλιότερα ποστ μου, ακόμα και πρόσφατα, θα δεις οτι έχω ανοιχτεί εξαιρετικά κι άλλες φορές σε αυτό το φόρουμ, μην διστάζοντας οτι η καλή μου εικόνα της σοφής γουρντ θα χαθεί αν εξωτερικεύσω τις αδυναμίες μου.

Κι αυτό διότι δεν πιστεύω οτι η αδυναμία μου με απειλέι.
Η δύναμή μου, υπάρχει παρά την αδυναμία μου.
Μην σου πω οτι τροφοδοτείται ααπο αυτήν χεχε.


Αυτό το κομμάτι μου που έβγαλα σε εσένα, στο θέμα σου, το έχω βγάλει πάμπολλες φορές λοιπόν. Δεν το κρατώ κρυφό. 

Αυτό που εννοούσα, ήταν οτι συχνά οι γύρω μου θα με ακούσουν να τους΄λέω κάποιο πρόβλημά μου, αλλά δεν θα είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα, και έτσι εύκολα κανείς θα με έλεγε ανοιχτή, ενώ εγώ νιώθω κλειστή κάτι φορές. Οταν όμως το αποφασίσω να ανοιχτώ, σε άτομα που πραγματικά αξίζει, το κάνω. Κι εδώ μέσα το κάνω που έχω την προστασία της ανωνυμίας. 

Επιπλέον, δεν προσπαθώ να ανάγω σε μαθηματική εξίσωση τις συναισθηματικές μου λειτουργίες...
Θα χρειαζόμουν προόδους κι εξισώσεις που δεν τα κατέχω.  :Wink: 

Ωστόσο, κάποια στοιχειώδη συναισθηματικά σχήματα, ξέρω πια μετά πώς λειτουργούν μέσα μου και αυτά προσπαθώ, στο τελευταίο σκαλί που βρίσκομαι, να επιλύσω,
όχι για να μην είμαι δυσλειτουργική.
Δεν είμαι δυσλειτουργική, είμαι ακρως λειτουργική.
Αλλά για να βρω την εσωτερική μου γαλήνη.
Για να ανοίξω πια τον δρόμο προς την ευτυχία μου, προς την ελευθερία μου.

 :Smile: ))

Αυτά για αρχή.

Εχω ετοιμάσει ένα ωραίο κειμενάκι σπίτι, θα το αναρτήσω.

ΠΟλύ χαίρομαι για τον γάμο.
Είδες?
Καμια φορά, πρέπει απλά να πιεστεί κανείς λιιιιιγο παραπάνω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by antara_
> πχ η ανταρα μετα απο 4 ωρες αβυσσσαλεου σεξ με ενα σουπερ γκομενο που την εχει απογειωσει , παει να φαει σπιτικο φαγητο στη μαμα. -πως τρως ετσι παιδι μου; εχεις παχυνει! 
> η ανταρα -τι να μας πεις κι εσυ τωρα ρε μανα! ασε να παρουμε καμια θερμιδ γιατι λιωσαμε 
> 
> ...


Φυσικά και αλληλεπιδρούν ένα πλήθος απο παράγοντες άμεσους και έμμεσους. 
Γι αυτό και όταν κανείς βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση ακάλυπτων αναγκών, είναι πολύ επιρρεπής σε τέτοια ξεσπάσματα. ( που όμως έχουν κάθε φορά ορισμένη άμεση αιτία που δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε).

----------


## weird

Τότε, το «κράτησα μέσα μου». Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πράξω αλλιώς, να το κατανοούσα ώστε να αντιδράσω. Και να κλείσει εκεί. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή, διερευνώ τις αιτίες που συνέβη και συμβαίνει κι άλλες φορές αυτό στη ζωή μου.

Εννοώ, την ετεροχρονισμένη συνειδητοποίηση των πραγμάτων που με ενοχλούν και των αντίστοιχων συναισθημάτων που μου προκαλούν. Αυτός ο ετεροχρονισμός ( ακόμα και θετικών συναισθημάτων ) μου έχει προκαλέσει μεγάλα εσωτερικά μπερδέματα.
Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για την έλλειψη συγχρονισμού ανάμεσα στον συναίσθημα και την λογική του συνειδητοποίηση. Κάτι, εμποδίζει την ομαλή ροή ανάμεσα στα δύο, δηλ. την επαφή.

Αυτό παλιότερα, δημιουργούσε ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χάσμα ανάμεσα στα δύο. Στο αποκορύφωμα του χάσματος αυτού, εμφανίστηκαν οι πανικοί σαν γεννήματα θρέμματα όλων αυτών που είχαν συσσωρευτεί αμάσητα/ακατέργαστα και διογκώνονταν μέσα μου. 



Ώστε συναγερμός για την αποκατάσταση της επαφής, υπήρξε το έντονο άγχος.

Όταν αποκατέστησα το χάσμα, ελαττώνοντάς το, μετά από χρόνια ψυχοθεραπευτικής δουλειάς, άλλαξε η φύση του συναγερμού μου. 

Δηλ. συναγερμός δεν είναι πλέον το αφόρητο άγχος, αφού οι αποστάσεις ( χρονικές) είναι μικρότερες και ο όγκος του συσσωρευμένου μέσα μου συναισθήματος επίσης.
Αλλά είναι ο τωρινός μου συναγερμός η ετεροχρονισμένη αντίδραση/παρόρμηση/σπασμωδική συμπεριφορά.

Στην αρχή χαιρόμουν γι αυτά μου τα ξεσπάσματα. Σηματοδοτούσαν την μετάβασή μου σε κάτι πιο υγιές από τον πανικό και το άγχος. 
Ήταν εκρήξεις εξωτερίκευσης. 

Τώρα όμως, η δυσκολία που προκαλείται στην ζωή και την σχέση μου με τον κάθε σημαντικό άλλο, με ενοχλεί. 

Θέλω να αποκαταστήσω πλήρως αυτή την μη ομαλή επαφή. 

Να μην χρειάζομαι ούτε καν την παρόρμηση για να κάτσω και να ξεθάψω το συναίσθημα. 
Θέλω να έχω άμεση πρόσβαση.

Παρατηρώ ότι το πρόβλημα, φυσικά και δεν επεκτείνεται σε κάθε σχέση ή στιγμή της ζωής μου, διότι τότε θα ήμουν αποδιοργανωμένη.

Εμφανίζεται όμως κυρίως στις κοντινότερες των σχέσεών μου. Και πρωτίστως στην γονεική σχέση. Υποψιάζομαι στο σημείο αυτό μια σύνδεση ανάμεσα στην εγγύτητα και τον μηχανισμό των προβολών. ( παραπέρα, υποψιάζομαι, ότι υπάρχουν μέσα μου κάποιες περιοχές συναισθήματος που έχουν υποστεί «βλάβη» ή πάγωμα και δεν μεταδίδουν αμέσως σήμα στην λογική μου, όταν ενεργοποιούνται. Με αποτέλεσμα την καθυστέρηση. Αυτό το πάγωμα, κάποτε με βοήθησε να επιβιώσω. Τώρα όμως, μου προκαλεί προβλήματα και δεν ξέρω πώς να αποκαταστήσω πλήρως την επαφή. )



Επομένως δημιουργείται το εξής σχήμα. 
Μηχανισμός επαναφοράς της επαφής = άγχος 
Μηχανισμός επαναφοράς της επαφής = παρόρμηση.

Η δεύτερη, σε ηπιότερες περιπτώσεις απώλειας επαφής. 

Ουσιαστικά, η παρόρμηση μου χρειάζεται για να μου δείχνει ότι κάτι τρέχει και να το επιλύω πριν συσσωρευτεί για μακρό διάστημα μέσα μου.


Άρα, αποκωδικοποιώντας την παρόρμηση, όταν αυτή βαίνει στην υπερβολή, οδηγούμαι στην πρωταρχική αιτία. ( ή σε ένα σύνολο αυτιών, άμεσων και έμμεσων – αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποια κυριότερη άλλων) 

Αν δεν σκύβω πάνω από κάθε παρόρμηση, να την επεξεργαστώ, μπορεί να αρχίσουν να μαζεύονται και να οδηγηθώ και πάλι στον πρώτο μηχανισμό, του άγχους.

Από την άλλη, αυτή η ανάγκη γνωστικής επεξεργασίας παρορμητικά εκφρασμένου συναισθήματος με κουράζει και μου προξενεί χίλια μύρια, τόσο στις σχέσεις μου όσο και σε εμένα την ίδια ( ενοχές). 

Ψάχνω να βρω την λύση.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η θεραπεύτριά μου έχει καταλάβει τι γίνεται και προσπαθεί να με βοηθήσει….
Είμαστε στο στάδιο, που μου έχουν απαγορευθεί οι παρορμητικές συμπεριφορές.
Εχω ήδη δει αποτελέσματα, μέσα στην δυσκολία αυτού. Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι μια συνεδρία, όπου αντέδρασα ΑΜΕΣΩΣ! Άνοιξα το στόμα, μίλησα και βγήκαν λόγια! Λόγια με αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν στο εδώ και τώρα της συνεδρίας. Μαζί βγήκε και ένα παιδικό κλάμα. Μπόρεσα να εκφράσω πηγαία το συναίσθημά μου, ενώ άλλες φορές ή θα έφευγα εντελώς τσατισμένη και θα έστελνα μήνυμα μετά, ή θα το αναμασούσα μέσα μου για μήνες. Ήταν πολύ λυτρωτικό. 

Ελπίζω μόνο να αντέξω να μείνω εντός του κύκλου επιτρεπόμενης παρόρμησης ( το να μου ζητούσε να αφανίσω κάθε ίχνος παρορμητισμού θα ήταν άτοπο). 

Το θέμα είναι, τι θα γίνει μετά. 
Προς το παρόν, νιώθω μεγάλη εσωτερική ένταση και οι παρορμήσεις εκδηλώνονται σε μη απαγορευμένες περιοχές ( εκτός δηλ των συνεδριών μου και εκτός των σχέσεων που μου έχω βάλει το όριο). 
Θα δείξει…
Άραγε, θα καταφέρω να ενώσω τα σπασμένα μέσα μου?
Είναι από εκείνες τις φορές που πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζω την απάντηση. 
Αλλά αυτό είναι και ωραίο  :Smile:

----------


## antara

weird, νομιζω ότι το έχεις καταλαβει ότι σε θαυμάζω, τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι , που γράφεις, που αναλύεις....όταν μιλάω για σοφές συμβουλές δε μιλάω ειρωνικα φυσικά. έχεις μια απιστευτη ικανοτητα να μπαινεις στην ουσια των πραγματων και συγχωρεσε με αλλα δεν σε ηξερα απο προηγουμενα ποστ, παρα μονο απο αυτα που αρχισαν να γραφονται εδω και σε μερικα αλλα τοπικ! ειναι λογικο να μην γνωρίζω τις προηγουμενες φορες που ειχες ανοιχτεί και για να το λες έτσι θα είναι , διέλαθε της αντιληψης μου! 

φυσικα εσυ και η θεραπευτρια σου γνωριζετε πολυ καλυτερα το προβλημα και πως να το χειριστειτε..! εγω μια απλη-τρίτη ανταρα είμαι που σε γνωριζω απειροελαχιστα! εσυ γνωριζεις καλυτερα αν το ξεσπασμα σου ηταν γιατι πραγματι χαντακωθηκε μεσα σου κατι προηγουμενο ή αν ήταν απλώς μια \"κακη συγκυρια\" μια κακη στιγμή. 

μέσα στην άγνοιά μου, δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι σου έχουν απαγορευθεί οι \"παρορμητικες συμπεριφορες\"σε αυτό το στάδιο;

υγ ελπιζω να μην εκανα μανταρα...!

εγω δεν εχω φτασει ακομη σε τοσο βαθειες εννοιες και συμπερασματα για τη συμπεριφορα μου, για αυτο ισως να το αντιμετωπιζω πιο επιφανειακα το θεμα του θυμου σου. ούτε γνωριζω τα βαθυτερα αιτια της καθε σου αντιδρασης ούτε και σε το βαθμο ειναι ικανα να σε επηρεασουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> weird, νομιζω ότι το έχεις καταλαβει ότι σε θαυμάζω, τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι , που γράφεις, που αναλύεις....όταν μιλάω για σοφές συμβουλές δε μιλάω ειρωνικα φυσικά. έχεις μια απιστευτη ικανοτητα να μπαινεις στην ουσια των πραγματων και συγχωρεσε με αλλα δεν σε ηξερα απο προηγουμενα ποστ, παρα μονο απο αυτα που αρχισαν να γραφονται εδω και σε μερικα αλλα τοπικ! ειναι λογικο να μην γνωρίζω τις προηγουμενες φορες που ειχες ανοιχτεί και για να το λες έτσι θα είναι , διέλαθε της αντιληψης μου! 
> 
> φυσικα εσυ και η θεραπευτρια σου γνωριζετε πολυ καλυτερα το προβλημα και πως να το χειριστειτε..! εγω μια απλη-τρίτη ανταρα είμαι που σε γνωριζω απειροελαχιστα! εσυ γνωριζεις καλυτερα αν το ξεσπασμα σου ηταν γιατι πραγματι χαντακωθηκε μεσα σου κατι προηγουμενο ή αν ήταν απλώς μια \"κακη συγκυρια\" μια κακη στιγμή. 
> 
> μέσα στην άγνοιά μου, δεν κατάλαβα καλά τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι σου έχουν απαγορευθεί οι \"παρορμητικες συμπεριφορες\"σε αυτό το στάδιο;
> 
> υγ ελπιζω να μην εκανα μανταρα...!
> 
> εγω δεν εχω φτασει ακομη σε τοσο βαθειες εννοιες και συμπερασματα για τη συμπεριφορα μου, για αυτο ισως να το αντιμετωπιζω πιο επιφανειακα το θεμα του θυμου σου. ούτε γνωριζω τα βαθυτερα αιτια της καθε σου αντιδρασης ούτε και σε το βαθμο ειναι ικανα να σε επηρεασουν.


Εννοείται Αντάρα μου!
Δεν το παρεξήγησα.
Απλά με τον τρόπο μου σου είπα, οτι δεν επιδιώκω θαυμασμό κρύβοντας αδυναμίες.... δεν θα το ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο.

Ούτε και ξέρω απαραίτητα καλύτερα!
Πολλές φορές μπεδρεύομαι τόσο πολύ που χάνω το μπούσουλα!

Ολα όλα μου γράψατε, είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και μου λένε κάτι....
όλα μα όλα.
Θέλω απλά να πάρω τον χρόνο μου για να απαντήσω στο κάθε ενα απο αυτά  :Smile: 

Με ρωτάς για τις απαγορεύσεις ε?

Αυτό είναι ένα πραγματικά ευάλωτο σημείο.....

Ας πούμε οτι.... 
ανέπτυξα κάποιες παρορμητικές αντιδράσεις όταν έβγαιναν μεγάλα συναισθήματα που δεν μπορούσα εύκολα να διαχειριστώ στην θεραπεία. 

Σηκώνομαι και φεύγω απότομα, επιτόπου ή ανακοινώνω οτι δεν θα ξαναέρθω για καιρό ( όταν κάτι μου έφταιγε - αλλά ή δεν ήξερα τι ή δεν άντεχα να το εκδηλώσω ψύχραιμα)
ή εκφράζομαι γρατπά, μέσα απο μνμ ματα και μετά απο καιρό, όχι στο εδώ και τώρα. 

Τον τελευταίο χρόνο, έκανα αρκετες φορές και τα δύο αυτά...

Μέχρι που την τελευταία φορά που έφυγα, με ρώτησε αν θα το ξανακάνω.

Της είπα, δεν ξέρω.
Και μετά, με έστειλε σε ψυχίατρο, με την έννοια οτι απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για να συνεχίσουμε, θα ήταν να περάσω απο εκεί μια βόλτα.

Σοκαρίστηκα, μου φάνηκε βάρβαρο, αλλά τελικά βγαίνει σε καλό.
Χάπια δεν πήρα, ( σταθεροποιητές του συναισθήματος) - πιο πολύ πιστεύω με παρέμπεμψε για να με ταρακουνήσει και το πέτυχε, έχω κάνει τρομερά βήματα απο τότε - αλλά έχω δεσμευτεί να μένω στην θεραπεία μου και να εκφράζομαι στο εδώ και τώρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Θλίψη και θυμός... Συνυπάρχουν σχεδόν πάντα. Και το δύσκολο είναι όταν θες να βγάλεις αυτούσιο το θυμό σου να σε υπερνικά η θλίψη και να μην μπορείς να τον βγάλεις. Αντί να διεκδικήσεις το δίκιο σου, δεν αντέχεις, αλλά ξεσπάς...
> 
> Καλή μου, έχω κι εγώ θέμα με αυτό. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω και πολύ...
> 
> Βασικά, από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι 
> μπορώ να βγάλω το θυμό μου αυτούσιο και να διεκδικήσω αυτό που θέλω σε άτομα με τα οποία δεν υπάρχει συναισθηματική εγγύτητα. Εκεί το κομμάτι της θλίψης είναι πολύ μικρό, με ακουμπά αλλά δε με πλυμμηρίζει.
> Όταν όμως υπάρχει συναισθηματικό δέσιμο, ή συσσωρευμένη θλίψη - πληγή από τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου ανθρώπου δικού μου, εκεί ο θυμός συχνά καταβάλλεται από τη θλίψη...
> Και δεν μπορεί να βγει...
> ...


Με αφορμή τα λόγια σου εχω να πω το εξής.
Η απώλεια του εαυτού ( και των συναισθηματων) έρχεται όταν μπορείς πιότερο να μπεις (να νιώσεις τον άλλο) στην θέση του άλλου, παρά σε εκείνη του εαυτού σου. 

\"Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει τον θυμό του. Δεν είμαστε ηθοποιοί\"
χμμμμ.... μήπως η απαίτηση να λειτουργεί κανείς ψύχραιμα κρύβει μέσα της την αίσθηση οτι ο ίδιος είναι \"υπεράνω ανθρώπων?\"

Αγάπη μου, στην περίπτωσή μου, δεν θέλω να μην θυμώνω.
Δεν θέλω να μην είμαι άνθρωπος!
Οχι, ίσα ίσα.
Θέλω πίσω τα συναισθήματά μου!
Αυτό φωνάζω διαρκώς απελπισμένα μέσα μου.
Επιτέλους, όχι παραμορφωμένα αλλά αυτούσια. 
Οχι υποτονικά ούτε υπερβολικα  :Frown: 

υγ. ο ψυχ μου μίλησε για ψαλιδισμό των συναισθημάτων \" αν πάρεις τα χάπια, δεν θα νιώθεις ούτε πάρα πολύ ούτε ελάχιστα\" αυτό με απώθησε.

προτιμώ να βρω μόνη μου την αρμονία...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Παλεύω να μείνω όρθια μπροστά στα συναισθήματα΄μου,
> αλλά νομίζω οτι με έχουν.
> Με νικάνε. 
> ...


Vince
το balance ψάχνω...
αγαπώ πολύ τα βαθιά μου συναισθήματα.
Ακόμα κι αν καμιά φορά παραείναι πληθωρικά.
Ακόμα κι αν κάποια τα τρέμω.
Η λυρικότητά μου δεν θα υπήρχε χωρίς αυτά!

Αγωνίζομαι απλά, να μάθω να ζω μαζί τους, ειρηνικά.
Να τα χρησιμοποιώ κι όχι εκείνα εμένα..

υγ. Καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημα θα ένιωθες με την αίσθηση της συναισθηματικής απουσίας μέσα σου.....

Εχω περάσει απο παρόμοια λούκια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν κάνει να εσωστρέφω, το ξέρω οτι αυτό είναι το προάυλιο του κακού.
> 
> 
> ...


Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ.

Δεν θα μπορούσα να πω οτι ο κόσμος είναι κακός.
Θα μπορούσα όμως να πω, οτι ο κόσμος είναι επικίνδυνος για κάποιον εξαιρετικά καλό άνθρωπο. 

Είμαι αρκετά εξωστρεφής σαν χαρακτήρας, απλά κάποια συναισθήματα τα αναδιπλώνω μέσα μου...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> To οτι βλεπεις τί γινεται ξερεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι...! Εχεις κανει πολυ δρομο για να φτασεις να μπορεις να βλεπεις τί γινεται καθε φορα.
> 
> Τωρα λοιπον λες πώς κατι σε κανει να στρεφεις πώς τα μεσα σου αυτο που νιωθεις. Τον θυμο σου. 
> 
> Σκεφτηκα αν ειναι φοβος, σκεφτομαι αν ειναι φοβος για απορριψη, απομακρυνση, μη αποδοχη
> 
> ...


Να βλέπω τιο γίνεται κάθε φορά... όσο κουραστικό και φοβερό έιναι αυτό το \"ξανά\".
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το θέμα είναι οτι δεν πρόκειται για συνειδητή εσωστρέφεια....

Είναι ένα πάγωμα Σοφία.
Κάτι που με κάνει να μην νιώθω βασικά πράγματα κάτι φορές.

Σαν να πρέπει να δω τον καπνό, για να καταλάβω οτι έπιασε φωτιά, γιατί δεν νιώθω την θέρμη...

Είναι σημαντικό που το βλέπω, αλλά πιστεύω θα λυθεί βιωματικά. 

¨Βρήκε κάπου έδαφος\" όντως, κάπου που νόμιζα οτι είναι στέρεα, και τελικά πάλι , διαψεύστηκα. 

Πολύ όμορφο αυτό που γράφεις.
Θα έρθουν άλλα συναισθήματα, να με σηκώσουν!
Θα ανοίξω τις πύλες του φωτός, να αφανίσουν το σκοτάδι  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το να τα κρατάς μέσα σου είναι το χειρότερο κάτι που έκανα εγώ παλαιότερα.Τώρα αισθάνομαι ανακούφιση που μίλησα για πράγματα που παλιά μου δημιουργούσαν ενοχές χωρίς να φταίω και αυτό οφειλόταν στους γονείς μου.Ενα πρόβλημα υγείας μπορεί να είναι ντροπή; και όμως για πολλά χρόνια δεν μιλούσα.Οταν προσπαθούσα να βοηθηθώ αντί να με σπρώχνουν έμπαιναν εμπόδιο μην μάθει ο κόσμος τι;ένα δερματικό πρόβλημα


Γιώτα μου, να είσαι καλά.
Εχεις βρει γιατί τα κρατούσες μέσα σου?
Σε εμένα απουσιάζει η κατανόησή τους, η επαφή. 

Σε σένα τι γινόταν?
χαίρομαι που δεν ισχύει πια πάντως.
Αμάν αυτά τα τί θα πει ο κόσμος πόσο μας σκλαβώνουν.

----------


## antara

\"Η απώλεια του εαυτού ( και των συναισθηματων) έρχεται όταν μπορείς πιότερο να μπεις (να νιώσεις τον άλλο) στην θέση του άλλου, παρά σε εκείνη του εαυτού σου.\"

πολύ απόλυτο και δογματικό μου ακούγεται αυτό βρε συ weird μου! εκτος αν παλι δεν τα καταλαβα καλα ,οποτε να ριξω το φταιξιμο στο οξυζενε! γαι καντο μου πιο λιανα της ξανθιας! πως μπορει αυτο να ισχυει σε ενα εγκλημα παθους ας πουμε; ειμαι εκτος θεματος;

πρ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Το θέμα μου είναι, γιατί να μην έχω επαφή με τα σωστά συναισθήματα την σωστή στιγμή ( να τα εκφράζω και να ξεκαθαρίζω και την κατάσταση) αλλά ετεροχρονισμένα?
> Και μάλιστα, αποκωδικοποιώντας τα ξεσπάσματά μου?
> 
> ...


\"ο συναισθηματικός πόλεμος μιας ψυχής\"
Μου άρεσε αυτο, το κρατάω  :Wink: 

Φυσικά και δεν είμαι πλήρως συναισθηματικά αποκομένη.

Εχω εντοπίσει οτι συμβαίνει κυρίως με το συναίσθημα του θυμού.
Και κυρίως με κοντινά μου άτομα. Εδώ μπαίνουμε βέβαια σε άλλο χωράφι, στην προβολή.( στις κοντινές μου σχέσεις αναφύεται κι ένα άλλο θέμα! Ο προβολικός θυμός, αυτός που έρχεται απο το παρελθόν). 

Πω πω, νιώθω σαν να έχω ανοίξει το κουτί της Πανδώρας μου, και να προσπαθώ να αντικρύζω με ψυχραιμία το χάος που βλέπω μέσα μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> \"Η απώλεια του εαυτού ( και των συναισθηματων) έρχεται όταν μπορείς πιότερο να μπεις (να νιώσεις τον άλλο) στην θέση του άλλου, παρά σε εκείνη του εαυτού σου.\"
> 
> πολύ απόλυτο και δογματικό μου ακούγεται αυτό βρε συ weird μου! εκτος αν παλι δεν τα καταλαβα καλα ,οποτε να ριξω το φταιξιμο στο οξυζενε! γαι καντο μου πιο λιανα της ξανθιας! πως μπορει αυτο να ισχυει σε ενα εγκλημα παθους ας πουμε; ειμαι εκτος θεματος;
> 
> πρ


Να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ.

Οταν κάποιος έχει τη συνήθεια να μπαίνει στην θέση του άλλου, αυτό δεν είναι πάντα καλό για τον ίδιο. 
Μπορεί αντικρύζοντας την οπτική του άλλου να ξεχάσει να υπερασπιστεί την δική του.

Οχι πάντα, αλλά κάποιες φορές.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by antara_
> weird! weird!!! finally group therapy! 
> μην το ξαναπεις αυτό για το χωρο, υποτιθεται οτι αυτο κανουμε τελικα σε αυτο το τοπικ! μέσα στη συμπόνοια μου για την συναισθηματικη σου φορτιση , δεν μπορω να μη σου φανερωσω οτι χαρηκα πολυ που ανοιξες αυτη τη σελιδα του βιβλιου σου!θα ήθελα πιο συχνα να σε βλεπω να τολμας ετσι να εκθετεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν...εχεις την ταση με τις σοφες σου συμβουλες να μας αποπροσανατολιζεις απο εσενα. (όπως η ίδια το εχεις εντοπισει)...
> 
> 
> αυτό που με εκπλήσσει σε σενα είναι πως ενας ανθρωπος που εχει δυεισδησει τοσο βαθεια στον ψυχικο του κοσμο, που ανατεμνει με τοση ακριβεια τα συναισθηματα του, εξακολουθεί να \'εκπλήσσεται\" και να πελαγώνει μπροστα σε \"δουλεμένες\" αντιδράσεις του, επειδή δεν προέκυψαν όπως τις είχε θεατρικά προετοιμάσει μέσα του. 
> 
> το συναίσθημα και ειδικά ο θυμός ή θλίψη και η απόγνωση , μπορούν άραγε να ιδωθούν σε μια θεωρητική βάση , σε μια μαθηματική εξίσωση , ώστε να περιμένουμε κάθε φορά να προκύψει το ίδιο , επιθυμητό, \"επεξεργασμένο\" αποτέλεσμα; περιμένεις από εσένα να μην καταρρεύσεις μπροστά στην ένταση των συναισθημάτων σου, να τα διαχειριστείς σαν μηχανή του κιμά και να τα βγάλεις πολτοποιημένα, ώστε να τους δώσεις ό,τι σχήμα θες; γιατί βάζεις στον εαυτό σου την ταμπέλα ότι δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς το θυμό σου και σου βγαίνει σε θλίψη , όταν πρόκειται για άτομα που σχετιζεσαι συναισθηματικά μαζί τους; γιατί πρέπει σωνει και ντε να εθαψες μεσα σου κατι που σου ειπε ο πατερας σου πριν μερες και να αντεδρασες ετεροχρονισμενα; 
> 
> ...



Τολμάω Αντάρα μου.
Συνήθως βέβαια, ανοίγω δικό μου θέμα. Αλλά τώρα, είπα να σου κάνω παρέα. Μην νιώθεις οτι είσαι η μόνη με εύθραυστα κομμάτια :PP

\"εξακολουθώ να εκπλήσσομαι και να πελαγώνω μπροστά σε δουλεμένες αντιδράσεις μου επειδή δεν προέκυψαν όπως τις είχε προετοιμάσει θεατρικά μέσα του\"
Αντάρα, πρέπει να σου πω οτι απο αυτή σου την φράση 

κατάλαβα οτι μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητή. Και θέλω να σου δώσω αν μπορώ να καταλάβεις.
Ναι, εξακολουθώ να πελαγώνω γιατί έιμαι άνθρωπος και έχω δουλειά ακόμα. Κυρίως το παθαίνω στα αδούλευτα θέματα. 
Το πρόβλημά μου με τα συναισθήματα, δεν είναι οτι δεν προκύπτουν όπως τα έχω προετοιμάσει θεατρικά. 
Με κουράζει, αλλά θα το εξηγήσω.

Αυτό στο οποίο δίνω βάρος, δεν είναι αν το χ αντιστοιχεί στο χ1, όπως τα έχω προετοιμάσει (!!!) τί είμαι? ρομποτ?

Αυτό που με απασχολεί στην παρούσα φάση είναι ο ετεροχρονισμός του συναισθήματος. Και το μπούκωμα που συνεπάγεται. Και το πώς όλο αυτό με επηρεάζει αρνητικά.

Θα σου φέρω ένα πχ. 

Κάποιος βρίζει την μάνα μου.
Τον κοιτάω χαμογελαστή, και λέω μέσα μου, έλα μωρέ, δεν ξέρει τι λέει. Νιώθω πολύ κουλ, οτι το θέμα δεν με αγγίζει καν. 

Αργότερα, τον συναντώ και θέλω να του σπάσω το κεφάλι! Με την πρώτη ατάκα που θα μου πετάξει θα θιχτώ. Θα ξεράσω πάνω του όλον τον κρατημένο θυμό μου. 

Αυτή όλη η αναντισοιχία, είναι κάτι που παρατηρώ στον ευατό μου επανειλημμένα εδώ και χρόνια. Καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου για το ασαφές και το ρευστό της ανθρώπινης ψυχής και φύσης ( και πού ξέρεις οτι όντως σε είχε πειράξει αυτό?) αλλά αναφέρομαι σε κάποια πολύ βασικά συναισθηματικά σχήματα. Σε περιοχές συγκεκριμένες. 

Τότε, που δεν μπορούσα να εκφράσω τον θυμό μου, τον έθαψα βαθιά μέσα μου.
Μπορούσα πιο εύκολα να θλίβομαι, σαν ανήμπορο πλάσμα που ήμουν.
Μέγα λάθος για τώρα.
Σανίδα σωτηρίας για τότε.

Και φυσικά, όλος αυτός ο ετεροχρονισμός, σχετίζεται πιστεύω και με το τότε, που μπλέκει στα πλοκάμια του στο τώρα.

----------


## anwnimi

Ετεροχρονισμένα συναισθήματα.
Κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό πολλές φορές.

Ίσως, επειδή \"εκπαιδεύτηκες\" έτσι καλή μου, ασυναίσθητα επαναμβάνεις και στο παρόν την \"προγραμματισμένη\" συνήθεια, κάποιες στιγμές. Έχεις όμως τόσο επαφή, έστω και κάποιες φορές εκ των υστέρων με τα ετεροχρονισμένα συναισθήματα, που πιστεύω είναι θέμα χρόνου να σου συμβαίνει όλο και λιγότερο κάθε φορά.

Ο ετεροχρονισμός πότε μπαίνει σε λειτουργία; 
Συνήθως όταν θα έπρεπε λογικά να θυμώσεις έτσι;
Άρα, μπαινει το κομμάτι ίσως του δε θυμώνω, γιατί έτσι θα δείξω στον άλλο ότι δεν με πτοεί, δεν με αγγίζει με τη συμπεριφορά του, είμαι υπεράνω, είμαι σκληρή.
Όμως, αν θυμώσεις, σημαίνει ότι τα παραπάνω ισχύουν; Ότι σε πτοεί, σε αγγίζει, δεν είσαι υπεράνω, είσαι αδύναμη; Παρόλο που λογικά ίσως να το ξέρεις ότι δεν ισχύουν, κάτι μέσα σου συναισθηματικά σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως ναι;

----------


## antara

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ετεροχρονισμένα συναισθήματα.
> Κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό πολλές φορές.
> 
> Ίσως, επειδή \"εκπαιδεύτηκες\" έτσι καλή μου, ασυναίσθητα επαναμβάνεις και στο παρόν την \"προγραμματισμένη\" συνήθεια, κάποιες στιγμές. Έχεις όμως τόσο επαφή, έστω και κάποιες φορές εκ των υστέρων με τα ετεροχρονισμένα συναισθήματα, που πιστεύω είναι θέμα χρόνου να σου συμβαίνει όλο και λιγότερο κάθε φορά.
> 
> Ο ετεροχρονισμός πότε μπαίνει σε λειτουργία; 
> Συνήθως όταν θα έπρεπε λογικά να θυμώσεις έτσι;
> Άρα, μπαινει το κομμάτι ίσως του δε θυμώνω, γιατί έτσι θα δείξω στον άλλο ότι δεν με πτοεί, δεν με αγγίζει με τη συμπεριφορά του, είμαι υπεράνω, είμαι σκληρή.
> Όμως, αν θυμώσεις, σημαίνει ότι τα παραπάνω ισχύουν; Ότι σε πτοεί, σε αγγίζει, δεν είσαι υπεράνω, είσαι αδύναμη; Παρόλο που λογικά ίσως να το ξέρεις ότι δεν ισχύουν, κάτι μέσα σου συναισθηματικά σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως ναι;



anwnimi ακριβως αυτο παθαινω οταν αντιδρω ετεροχρονισμενα. 
\"ειμαι δηθεν υπερανω, δε με αγγιζει, η συμπεριφορα του δε με αφορά, δεν αλλαζει πια ο ανθρωπος γιατι να χαλαστω εγω με τις μ..κιες..., \"

μονο που ο δικος μου ετεροχρονισμος ειναι πολυ συντομος συνηθως...δεν περιμενω την επομενη φορα για να γινει η εκρηξη..δε σηκωνομαι να φυγω...μοιαζω αναισθητη, αναισθητη...ακουω, κανω πως καταλαβαινω, κανω πως κατανοω, κανω πως δε με αγγιζουν ολα αυτα και στο τελος αν κρατησει πολυ η \"συγκρουση\" αντι για ξεσπασμα θυμου, ερχεται η υστερια ...κλαμα , βρισιες, ξεχναω καν γιατι ξεκινησε ολη η ιστορια κα μενω με τα χαλασματα , μια αισθηση κενού, απόρριψης, ματαίωσης, χαλια...

και τελικα μαλλον δεν εχω τα κοτσια να θυμωσω και ολο το παραμυθι που λεω στον εαυτο μου \"δε σε αγγιζει, τι να μας πει τωρα κι αυτος, μην του κανεις το χατιρι να δωσεις σημασια\" ειναι ενα ωραιο προπετασμα καπνου για την αδυναμια μου να εκφρασω το θυμο μου και στη θεση του να καταληφθω απο απελπισια....

great!

----------


## weird

Καμιά φορά η απελπισία είναι ευκολότερη απο τον θυμό.
Οντως.
Και πολλές φορές μια μεγάλη θλίψη κρύβει έναν μεγάλο θυμό.

Ανώνυμη, μάλλον έτσι έμαθα.
Το θέμα είναι τώρα να ξεμάθω.

Και πιστεύω οτι θα το καταφέρω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

Αντάρα μου, να είσαι καλά κι όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά, στο εύχομαι μέσα απο την ψυχή μου.

----------


## weird

Καλησπέρα Αντάρα μου! Σου έχω στείλει u2u.

----------

